# 07/22 AEW Discussion Thread: MJF in action and Moxley speaks



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285620996247105536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285318918056357894

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285333997019639808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285379306101911552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285560543844208641


























​Looks like a pretty busy show - definitely expecting this to start off a Mox/MJF feud and think both of the tags have potential to be fun. No idea who they have lined up for Cody's challenge either.

Discuss.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lots of story stuff here

seem like it might be promo heavy

recon all the Warhorse stuff might be misdirection for Eddie Kingston / Warhorse will come later


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

If they really are going with Moxley vs MJF, then this will be the start of some really good shit.

This is all I want. I don't care what you do with the rest of the show.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Some competitive matches in JE v IC and B&B versus YBs. Those could be event level matchups.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Some images aren’t showing up for me so I don’t know if you posted this :



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285288816375402496

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Would assume the open challenge is Ryder


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Some images aren’t showing up for me so I don’t know if you posted this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, he did post that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Moxley said that there's a big surprise on tomorrows Dynamite that will make hardcore fans that have watched wrestling around the world very happy. Said it was a match, so I imagine it's related to the Cody open challenge.



RapShepard said:


> Would assume the open challenge is Ryder


I believe he can't be since the show was taped last week and the no-compete wasn't up.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF will need some upper card singles wins to cement him as a threat to Moxley. I know he beat Cody, but that has been mostly forgotten in storytelling and Cody basically "no-sold" the PPV loss moving right into Jake Roberts/Archer program, and since moved on from that already as well. 

I'd also like to see MJF split from Wardlow before the Moxley match. Have MJF stand on his own and almost back up his mouth to the level he earns begrudging respect in his All Out loss. 

Is Diamante signed? Is Ivelisse? Seems weird to have a singles match between the two if neither are signed. 

Is Hangman vs Five based on the BTE storyline? That would be rather stupid considering BTE in non-Kayfabe in parts and therefore should not be part of Dynamite Canon. 

Cage vs Allin program means Allin loses another feud. AEW is deathly afraid of pushing the kid it seems.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> MJF will need some upper card singles wins to cement him as a threat to Moxley. I know he beat Cody, but that has been mostly forgotten in storytelling and Cody basically "no-sold" the PPV loss moving right into Jake Roberts/Archer program, and since moved on from that already as well.
> 
> I'd also like to see MJF split from Wardlow before the Moxley match. Have MJF stand on his own and almost back up his mouth to the level he earns begrudging respect in his All Out loss.
> 
> ...


if Cage v Allin feuds, then I recon Darby will win 1/3

either the first one as a shock, or the last one as a signify he is going to bigger things

it’s nice that AEW doesn’t talk out of house - i haven’t seen one spoiler for this week’s show, even though it was taped


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285664038920355845


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285664038920355845


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Should be an interesting show.

*I expect the Mox/MJF build to start here. Hoping for a good start.

*Cage and Taz will tease a break up, they won't, and something will happen with Darby and Cage.

*I'm guessing Cody's challenger is this Warhorse guy we keep hearing about. From what I've seen I'm not overly impressed, but we'll see.

*The Bucks vs. Butcher & Blade will be some hardcore fun, though it's hard to take B&B seriously.

*I don't give a shit with anything about Dark Order unless it's on BTE, but I expect the Page match to at least build more heat with Kenny and FTR.

*Interested to see how Ivliesse and Diamante perform. Iveliess in particular is very talented. And AEW needs all the help they can get right now in the women's division.

*Jericho/Hager vs. Lucha/JB could be fun.

A lot of stuff going on here which I like after 3 weeks of "PPV" cards.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ivelisse and Diamante know each other well, they often wrestled each together


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I bet it will be Eddie Kingston, Warhorse will be another week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Moxley better not be shilling for scrub ass Warhorse as the big indie name "especially for the more hardcore fans who follow the scene around the world."

If Tony Khan is calling War Horse one of the top indie wrestlers in the world - well he's throwing away whatever credibility he has left to ever take his word for anything other than being a bald faced liar and full on carney shill.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley better not be shilling for scrub ass Warhorse as the big indie name "especially for the more hardcore fans who follow the scene around the world."
> 
> If Tony Khan is calling War Horse one of the top indie wrestlers in the world - well he's throwing away whatever credibility he has left to ever take his word for anything other than being a bald faced liar and full on carney shill.


List of names you'd prefer.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Key words being "Around the world" I wonder if they've got a star from Japan or Mexico...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley better not be shilling for scrub ass Warhorse as the big indie name "especially for the more hardcore fans who follow the scene around the world."
> 
> If Tony Khan is calling War Horse one of the top indie wrestlers in the world - well he's throwing away whatever credibility he has left to ever take his word for anything other than being a bald faced liar and full on carney shill.


Warhorse is actually pretty big as Indie names go - ie> not fully contracted guys that can appear on Dynamite

i can’t think of many others.

now if we are counting contracted guys to NWA, MLW, ROH and so on - yes, there’s quite a few names ahead of him - like maybe even 50 

but i don’t think they can just appear


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm sorry, I LOVE Eddie Kingston, but I don't think he's national TV material. Not EVERYONE can reach that level of success.
And yes, it's a though take to make since worthless bums like Janela, Taylor and Stunt are on TV regularly... but I'm not feeling it.

And that Warhorse fella... don't get me started. Enough is enough.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm pretty easy to satisfy but i don't even give a a tiny fuck about Warhorse.

Didn't even knew him until a week or 2 ago.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> I'm pretty easy to satisfy but i don't even give a a tiny fuck about Warhorse.
> 
> Didn't even knew him until a week or 2 ago.


it’ll be a throw-away shine match of ‘give the kid a bit of rub and send him on his way’

twitter gets buzz, Cody gets an easy beat and Warhorse can charge 25% more per indie appearance

no harm, no foul


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

For the first time in a LONG TIME, AEW's preview for Dynamite has got me interested in the show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks to be another strong Dynamite. I'm pumped. Looks to be stacked. 

- Jon Moxley's promo should be good like always. I wonder what his announcement is. He'll talk about beating Cage and we will probably get a little talk about his next competitor in MJF too. After MJF's squash match, I'm sure MJF is gonna cut a scathing promo to start the feud off right. MJF/Mox is gonna be an awesome feud. 7 full weeks to build this shit meaning that MJF is about to cut some of the best promos he has ever cut, plus we will probably see MJF vs Wardlow at some point in the build. 

- Looking forward to the Taz & Brian Cage promo as well. Fully expecting Darby Allin to attack Cage again. Should be a really good big guy vs little guy feud. Hopefully the blow-off match is at All Out though. Don't give it away on Dynamite. 

- I wonder who's challenging Cody. Supposedly its some big indy name? Should be a decent title defense like always. I would really like for Lance Archer to murder Cody sometime in the next 2-3 weeks though. Archer/Cody 2 in a gimmick match at All Out is the way to go if PAC isn't coming back any time soon. 

- REALLY looking forward to Ivelisse. Love her. Diamante is great too. What I find funny is that Ivelisse usually comes out with the bandana over her face, and now Diamante is doing the same thing lol. Someone is gonna have to change their entrance up. Hopefully both of these women were offered contracts though. If they are both signed, then AEW's women's division just went from bad to decent. Shida, Ivelisse, Ford, Diamante, Britt, Nyla, Riho, Swole, Bea, Brandi, Allie. Not bad at all. 

- Hangman Page vs Five should be quick. This will set up some more Omega/Hangman stuff I think. 

- Jurassic Express vs Inner Circle should be a good one too. Probably leading to something with Orange Cassidy. Not really too keen on OC vs Jericho continuing, but there really isn't much for Jericho to do. Omega/Hangman/ are occupied, he just feuded with Cody and Moxley, & he can't feud with MJF. Considering that, I'm fine with it. Jericho's next feud needs to be against a babyface Sammy Guevara who turns on the Inner Circle. Jericho w/Hager vs Guevara w/Tyson is probably the best way to go. 

- Young Bucks vs Butcher & Blade should be hectic with the Falls Count Anywhere stipulation. This will probably main event and will probably break down into something involving FTR, Omega, and Hangman. Can't wait. 

Finally looking like AEW is saying fuck it and moving forward with storylines despite no crowds. It sucks that we have to get major heel turns and the possible crowning of MJF as champion with no crowd, but we gotta move on. Especially if you're gonna convince people to spend $50. Tomorrow should be great!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley better not be shilling for scrub ass Warhorse as the big indie name "especially for the more hardcore fans who follow the scene around the world."
> 
> If Tony Khan is calling War Horse one of the top indie wrestlers in the world - well he's throwing away whatever credibility he has left to ever take his word for anything other than being a bald faced liar and full on carney shill.


He already is known as that. I'm not taking him seriously because I automatically assume it's bullshit and someone I've never heard of is going to turn up. Fans here will pretend it's awesome, Twitter will call Tony Khan out on his bullshit, AEW defenders will say "Lolz0rz he worked you"



LifeInCattleClass said:


> twitter gets buzz, Cody gets an easy beat and Warhorse can charge 25% more per indie appearance
> 
> no harm, no foul


That's not how the indies work unless your local promoter is a mark.

Smart promoter only ups pay when guys are drawing more. Losing to Cody on Dynamite doesn't result in more casual fans in these local towns saying "Oh shit, better buy a ticket to see the guy who lost to Cody"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He already is known as that. I'm not taking him seriously because I automatically assume it's bullshit and someone I've never heard of is going to turn up. Fans here will pretend it's awesome, Twitter will call Tony Khan out on his bullshit, AEW defenders will say "Lolz0rz he worked you"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lots of promoters are marks

Warhorse faces Cody, gets 10k more followers. He then has a bigger platform to promote his next indie match with the next promoter, therefore he’s worth more

it is basic concepts - suggesting otherwise is silly


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lots of promoters are marks
> 
> Warhorse faces Cody, gets 10k more followers. He then has a bigger platform to promote his next indie match with the next promoter, therefore he’s worth more
> 
> it is basic concepts - suggesting otherwise is silly


Yes but 10,000 more followers doesn't mean shit unless those followers are in your area.

Tenille Dashwood has 1.5 million followers for example. What percentage do you think would live in Sydney, Australia if I were to book her? Lets say 5% because she's Aussie herself so that's 75,000. Lets say out of those 75,000 are from Sydney.

Only 25,000 people engage with Tenille so lets say 5% of that number are from Sydney and are happy to see her and engage with her. 1250.

Now, how many of those 1250 are open to supporting independent wrestling? Halve that number to 625. Take into account people who can't come for whatever reason lets be generous and say 500 people.

That's someone with 1.5 million likes and she might draw me 500 if my estimations are correct. Now take some indy guy who has never been signed and isn't an early thirties beautiful woman and do that same mathematics.

Not worth it. Anyone who pays more because a dude rocked up on Dynamite and lost to Cody is silly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yes but 10,000 more followers doesn't mean shit unless those followers are in your area.
> 
> Tenille Dashwood has 1.5 million followers for example. What percentage do you think would live in Sydney, Australia if I were to book her? Lets say 5% because she's Aussie herself so that's 75,000. Lets say out of those 75,000 are from Sydney.
> 
> ...


welcome to 2020 Chip - where almost every indie can have a special that can be bought on Fite or have a youtube show or something that means the more reach you have, the more worth you are


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> welcome to 2020 Chip - where almost every indie can have a special that can be bought on Fite or have a youtube show or something that means the more reach you have, the more worth you are


Most local indies don't do that type of thing it's generally only the bigger ones or the ones who think they're big but aren't. Even if you wanted to make the argument that Warhorse or whoever turns up might have some national exposure now it's not significant enough to have someone tune in I don't think. And why would a promoter pay more for the guy who lost to Cody when they can book the local ex WWE star and have him come in instead and triple or quadruple the exposure for their Fite special or YouTube special?

I'll give you a real life example. Shazza McKenzie here in Australia has wrestled for AEW and NXT in the past in an enhancement role which is really cool and I was happy to see her make it that far. She's also a regular for SHIMMER most of us here are probably familiar with her she's a good wrestler and pretty. She worked an AEW PPV pre show, AEW Dark and NXT and once she did NXT (Her first) her rate allegedly went up for the local indy promoters and again once AEW occurred. She only really wrestles for her home promotion and their affiliates now (Which she gives a deal to) because nobody else can afford her.

Her argument perhaps fairly is that she's taken the time to travel overseas and in a way has made it to the top even though briefly therefore she's worth more but the local promoters also perhaps fairly say that Shazza isn't that much of a draw because in the eyes of the paying customer her achievements don't mean that much. 

It is a cool thing for whoever this guy is though because he has a live tryout for an AEW contract and no doubt people from NXT, NWA, Impact, ROH and every other promotion that can offer contracts will be watching if AEW pass on him. Also, whilst he might not be able to charge more he might get MORE indy bookings if he's a half reasonable price because of his appearance on TV.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Most local indies don't do that type of thing it's generally only the bigger ones or the ones who think they're big but aren't. Even if you wanted to make the argument that Warhorse or whoever turns up might have some national exposure now it's not significant enough to have someone tune in I don't think. And why would a promoter pay more for the guy who lost to Cody when they can book the local ex WWE star and have him come in instead and triple or quadruple the exposure for their Fite special or YouTube special?
> 
> I'll give you a real life example. Shazza McKenzie here in Australia has wrestled for AEW and NXT in the past in an enhancement role which is really cool and I was happy to see her make it that far. She's also a regular for SHIMMER most of us here are probably familiar with her she's a good wrestler and pretty. She worked an AEW PPV pre show, AEW Dark and NXT and once she did NXT (Her first) her rate allegedly went up for the local indy promoters and again once AEW occurred. She only really wrestles for her home promotion and their affiliates now (Which she gives a deal to) because nobody else can afford her.
> 
> ...


the example of Shazza is exactly what I was saying - her rates have gone up since she worked AEW and NXT - now, local promotions not wanting to pay that is a different story

but the indie landscape in Aussie v USA is also vastly different

maybe like a 25/1 ratio? 25 US indies for every 1 Aussie one

so, for a Warhorse - with US exposure and opportunities, he will have indies willing to pay his hiked rate


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the example of Shazza is exactly what I was saying - her rates have gone up since she worked AEW and NXT - now, local promotions not wanting to pay that is a different story
> 
> but the indie landscape in Aussie v USA is also vastly different
> 
> ...


Well yeah, her rates have gone up but if she charged say 75-100 dollars per match she would probably be booked all around the country every weekend but because it's considerably more she works maybe 3-4 times a month which is okay but she's giving all those promotions deals anyway.

You're right, the US market may have more people willing to pay it who are marks but a lot of the promoters over here are pretty mark as well and they refuse. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well yeah, her rates have gone up but if she charged say 75-100 dollars per match she would probably be booked all around the country every weekend but because it's considerably more she works maybe 3-4 times a month which is okay but she's giving all those promotions deals anyway.
> 
> You're right, the US market may have more people willing to pay it who are marks but a lot of the promoters over here are pretty mark as well and they refuse. I guess we will have to wait and see.


one thing is for sure - Shazza has a much bigger following now

and she for sure is making more merch sales and is pretty big on Patreon from what i can see on twitter

so there is definite value for the wrestlers appearing in these spots - even if there is no contract

but i recon as we’ve both said - the upside is most likely more in a ‘per night’ rate for the US based only


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Khan getting us hyped up just to slide a turd across the table.

This card needs a tag match featuring Shida and Ford. This is week three without their biggest audience gainer outside of Mox.



NXT Only said:


> List of names you'd prefer.


Low Ki, Austin Aries or James Storm. Guys who would main event if they were on an indie show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> Low Ki, Austin Aries or James Storm. Guys who would main event if they were on an indie show.


wow.... those are 3 horrible suggestions

an idiot... another idiot....and James Storm. well, i’ll take Storm

hell, i’d take Tim Storm before I take Low Ki or Aries


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Something and it scares the shit out of me says we are going to get seeds planted for a womens tag division title


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wow.... those are 3 horrible suggestions
> 
> an idiot... another idiot....and James Storm. well, i’ll take Storm
> 
> hell, i’d take Tim Storm before I take Low Ki or Aries


The dude cannot make a post without including Austin Aries. I am at least 34% sure he is Austin Aries at this point.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

The first of 7 Dynamites before ALL OUT
Tonight should hopefully start some slow major feud builds to that

Mox v MJF
Omega/Hangman v Dark Order
Bucks v FTR
Shida v Nyla
Orange/Tyson v Jericho/Hager


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Not going to lie I wouldn't be against TNT Champion Austin Aries.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not going to lie I wouldn't be against TNT Champion Austin Aries.


you want him to jump up once or twice after taking a canadian destroyer and the pin, as if nothing happened?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Austin Aries used be an awesome wrestler. Dunno about him nowadays. He looks rough.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

EmbassyForever said:


> Austin Aries used be an awesome wrestler. Dunno about him nowadays. He looks rough.


i used to like him a lot

but geez that BS he pulled with Morrisson was terrible


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you want him to jump up once or twice after taking a canadian destroyer and the pin, as if nothing happened?


How is this any different to any AEW or NXT match anyway?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

It would be cool if Mox has a hardcore match with, say, Luther. And after he beats him his surprise is that he brings out his special guest Terry Funk. And then Funk burns Luther with his old branding iron.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Got to have MJF interrupt Moxley. Especially if that's the road they're going down for All Out. 

Show looks packed.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

3 pages and no Ivelisse arse gifs yet, I’m shocked 

Anyway I’ve been highly critical of AEW recently, because they keep featuring the shittest wrestlers on their roster.

On paper though tonight’s show looks quite decent, not bothered about Page vs Five because Dark Order are garbage; however the rest of the card looks promising.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> 3 pages and no Ivelisse arse gifs yet, I’m shocked
> 
> Anyway I’ve been highly critical of AEW recently, because they keep featuring the shittest wrestlers on their roster.
> 
> On paper though tonight’s show looks quite decent, not bothered about Page vs Five because _*Dark Order are garbage*_; however the rest of the card looks promising.


you.... you.... you take that back!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you want him to jump up once or twice after taking a canadian destroyer and the pin, as if nothing happened?


We got someone who got worked over here










Why are you still hung up about a guy not playing knocked out when the move couldn't knock you out? Guys get pinned while they're awake all the time. He sold the move. The match is over after the bell rings. The heel often leaves the ring in heel fashion. A wrestler throws up a middle finger salute these days and they become the biggest heel in wrestling with the fragile smarks. It's hilarious how easily offended people are today.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you.... you.... you take that back!


Well, they kind of are. Unless we’re talking about BTE, they‘re hilarious there.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, DO can fuck off already. Its taking Brodie Lee down with them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, they kind of are. Unless we’re talking about BTE, they‘re hilarious there.


yeah, i’m talking about BTE


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> We got someone who got worked over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no one’s offended 

he was unprofessional and hasn’t worked anywhere major since, nor did it lead to some big angle as everybody thought it would

now he is just a shadow of the guy he used to be

excusa moi if I don’t think he’ll fit in with aew

ps> isn’t half the complaints one this board how people don’t sell? But if Austin does it, it is now ok?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If Dark Order we see on TV were anything like they are on BTE - they'd be one of the most entertaining aspects of the show.

Though I'm sure the more serious posters would criticise their direction and humour.

Silver is surprisingly great.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't hate Dark Order, but yeah their BTE stuff should be incorporated into TV somehow.

AEW's roster is so packed at the moment, this 2nd show probably needs to happen sooner than later.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not going to lie I wouldn't be against TNT Champion Austin Aries.


Whoa, come on now. The last thing AEW needs is that locker room cancer.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> 3 pages and no Ivelisse arse gifs yet, I’m shocked
> 
> Anyway I’ve been highly critical of AEW recently, because they keep featuring the shittest wrestlers on their roster.
> 
> On paper though tonight’s show looks quite decent, not bothered about Page vs Five because Dark Order are garbage; however the rest of the card looks promising.


Here, I can help. Those ass aftershocks:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> Something and it scares the shit out of me says we are going to get seeds planted for a womens tag division title


I doubt it lol, Brandi and Allie are gonna break up soon anyway when Allie turns on QT 



Alright_Mate said:


> 3 pages and no Ivelisse arse gifs yet, I’m shocked
> 
> Anyway I’ve been highly critical of AEW recently, because they keep featuring the shittest wrestlers on their roster.
> 
> On paper though tonight’s show looks quite decent, not bothered about Page vs Five because Dark Order are garbage; however the rest of the card looks promising.


I got you my guy I got you lmao


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Seriously, someone actually cares about Ryder in AEW?

AEW's roster is pretty stacked. We really don't need bums like Warhorse or even solid guys like Ryder and Kingston.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> If Dark Order we see on TV were anything like they are on BTE - they'd be one of the most entertaining aspects of the show.
> 
> Though I'm sure the more serious posters would criticise their direction and humour.
> 
> Silver is surprisingly great.


AEW would get shit on for the humor even if it is entertaining.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not going to lie I wouldn't be against TNT Champion Austin Aries.


You also booked a show where the huge surprise was Jericho challenging for the World Title after zero build/momentum.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

_man eating popcorn emoji_


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rankings

gentle reminder that everybody in the too 5 can be a title contender - but I think MJF is making his move


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286063104728674305


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rankings
> 
> gentle reminder that everybody in the too 5 can be a title contender - but I think MJF is making his move
> 
> ...


Come on Tony give me Archer/Cody 2 at All Out in a gimmick match, Archer has the best record after MJF


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rankings
> 
> gentle reminder that everybody in the too 5 can be a title contender - but I think MJF is making his move
> 
> ...


I’ve been going with Lucha Bros or FTR as next contenders. But if they take their rankings seriously, freaking Dark Order are at the top of the list.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I’ve been going with Lucha Bros or FTR as next contenders. But if they take their rankings seriously, freaking Dark Order are at the top of the list.


They can do the Dark Order match on Dynamite and do the bigger match on PPV.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Come on Tony give me Archer/Cody 2 at All Out in a gimmick match, Archer has the best record after MJF


dude needs to do something

i needs Archer to really hurt somebody


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> I’ve been going with Lucha Bros or FTR as next contenders. But if they take their rankings seriously, freaking Dark Order are at the top of the list.


soon all will bow before their might

the gonna take the titles off Omega Cowboys!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No INTRO for Cody? WOW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cody with no entrance??


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kingston? Is he Ortiz/Santana relative??


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I can get behind this


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Yessss Kingston is lit. Lol NWA roster all coming


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoa, a promo!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol still no updated belt🙄


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Kingston is badass on the mic.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Meh it was either him or warhorse. 

found him to be pretty bland in NWA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Kingston is on FIRE


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Great start


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kingston is such a old school talker, this company needs more men like this to smarten up the bed wettee imagine of aew


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I've had just enough eye talking in wrestling please lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a refreshing promo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was Kingston in LAX?


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Yes, this guys the best on the mic


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Kingston destroying Arn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay im enjoying this guy so far. Good heel, Good Promo.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So whens the belt going to be finished lol in the fall?😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Man sounded better than most of the locker room.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I hope Kingston wins


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Let’s go Kingston.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen welcome to unscripted promos 💃💃💃💃💃🕺🕺🕺🕺👮‍♂️👮‍♂️👮‍♂️👮‍♂️


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Kingston is on FIRE with dem chops! LOL


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Kingston put half the roster to shame on the mic


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kingstons iust a brawler but hes well worth it with his mouth. He can run a charcter


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kingston coming in hot


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Kingstons chops look very strange..


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Damn Sling kicked me out


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pay attention evps,this is what your fans want


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kingston talking smack and staight up Old school heel. We need more like him please.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That promo from Eddie Kingston was one of the best promos I've seen in AEW to date


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol this is epic


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why is Excalibur trying to make Kingston a sympathetic figure? 

hes suppose to be a heel you idiot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That promo from Eddie Kingston was one of the best promos I've seen in AEW to date


I agree. Was short but yet on fucking fire! The moment he spoke he got my attention even though i dont know him.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Was Kingston in LAX?


Original aka OGs


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m loving this Kingston is intense


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now this is a great heel move.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

La Parka said:


> Why is Excalibur trying to make Kingston a sympathetic figure?
> 
> hes suppose to be a heel you idiot.


Dont bother questioing him, he sucks across the board calling the show. His voice is shit and how he describes things


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Excalibur should stick to Dark. He sucks. Leave Tony & JR only please!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Eddie Kingston is like a Latino version of Fit Finlay.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I love how he ripped on Khan


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Eddie Kingston. Neat.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So what's up with Eddie Kingston. I can see he's supposed to be a NY tough guy. But besides that how is he? Is he someone to watch for or just a regular good addition to the roster?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

PnP need to join Kingston.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Excalibur is absolutely terrible. Why are you trying to get sympathy for a heel?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Excalibur should stick to Dark. He sucks. Leave Tony & JR only please!


Excalibur and Taz. Get old ass JR and Tony out of there.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Kingston needs signing ASAP.

He pisses over the majority of the roster, especially on Mic.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> So what's up with Eddie Kingston. I can see he's supposed to be a NY tough guy. But besides that how is he? Is he someone to watch for or just a regular good addition to the roster?



Watch him in nwa powerrr hes great


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

He’s losing though. Would they put the belt on someone who’s not signed?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So y'all going to shit on JR for building sympathy for the heel?!?! Lol, but it does play into what I've said if AEW having more sob stories than Naruto.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Watch him in nwa powerrr hes great


Anywhere else did not get into that. But maybe I'll check more promos.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shit ton of thumbtacks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No way


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Fight me fight me fight me


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

This is sick


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Holy shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a great match!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is why I fuck with Cody, he gives no fucks and does bells and whistles like a mother fucker lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody pissed lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I am fucking loving this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If aew was smart they would have made cody lose here for unpredictability


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

A e Dub A e Dub


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody ate the fucking tacks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kingston is stiff as fuck. What a match!!! Great old school match!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is getting out of control lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCK. WHAT A MATCH. SIGN EDDIE PLEASE


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that was quite refreshing. Would not have had him tap in his debut though.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Anywhere else did not get into that. But maybe I'll check more promos.


Tna


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Boooooo


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Called it, but great way to start.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

To predictable though come on aew


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was fuckin awesome


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Lame that Kingston lost...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow one of the best openers. Imagine if these two had a little more time together in a program?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Now have Marko fight Luthor in a both wrestlers leave AEW Match on Dark, then have Kingston replace them


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen and still the un finished un complete tht belt champion


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

AEW needs to be more like this. If they don't sign eddie they're stupid, and I don't like cody being hulk hogan


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Well that was quite refreshing. Would not have had him tap in his debut though.


Well maybe he's not signed


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was really great. Eddie Kingston is fun to watch. Very old school style wrestler. I enjoy his style and his promos.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Now have Marko fight Luthor in a *both wrestler leave AEW* Match on Dark, then have Kingston replace them


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Daaaamnnnn..... fucking hell - I’m sold on Kingston! Fuuuck, what a match

also, Cody’s detractors can piss off - he’s amazing


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Eddie a free agent? Can he sign?

Cody was awesome too


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

Major props to Eddie Kingston , great promo and great match . Won me over as fan , I hope AEW gives him a shot


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Is Eddie a free agent? Can he sign?
> 
> Cody was awesome too


Everyone but i think nick are free from nwa


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Big improvement with Eddie Kingston than a week ago with Sonny Kiss


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a hot start to the show. Great promo and match. I didn’t think Cody would take the tack spot!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Tna


Thanks man


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> Everyone but i think nick are free from nwa



Hell yeah, they gotta sign him. They really need a second show though they got so many guys signed already


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Diamanté? Diamante!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That was fuckin awesome


Hell yeah how can you hate on an opener like that. Pun intended the shit was Dynamite.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh look its the no sellers to face butcher and the blade


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mad King should have been Brian Cage's mouthpiece instead of Taz.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ivelisse I can’t fuckin wait man Tonight is gonna be great


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

more indyriffic shit from this company, wonder when they'll bring out the 200 light tube death match, barbed wire match or a scaffold match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I hope Mox is involved more tonight than just that promo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I enjoyed that hardcore match, though making it a No DQ match feels pointless when every AEW match feels like its No DQ.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Who the fuck is Griff Garrison!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

what kind of name is Griff Garisson lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like Jungle Boy's big Brother! HAHA


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF is gonna cut a fire ass promo after this for sure


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Griff is Stu Grayson cousin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Griff LOL


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Good promo from Moxley.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

the_hound said:


> more indyriffic shit from this company, wonder when they'll bring out the 200 light tube death match, barbed wire match or a scaffold match.


As if only indie shows use thumbtacks.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Someone just bought a no-return ticket to Squashville. Could I be wrong?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jungle Man hahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF _Marks Out!_


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Ruthless Garrison


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

the_hound said:


> more indyriffic shit from this company, wonder when they'll bring out the 200 light tube death match, barbed wire match or a scaffold match.


Man I hope so lol


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

My two year old son is so far into AEW. Good sign


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

not sure this match needs PIP but ok. I guess they gotta make MJF sweat a bit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jungle Man survives past a segment. I hope they have a great path for MJF into the next PPV, he needs it.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I said this after reviewing Dark a few times, but Griff would be a worthwhile developmental signing as he's still only 22


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This guy hasn’t gotten any offense in I don’t think we need a PIP lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Griff is better than Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt at least.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Just turned it on. I see the big indie star was that jobber from LAX.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Griff is better than Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt at least.


Everyone’s better than Stunt.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

a broom stick is better than Marko


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great start to the show


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dominating shit from MJF great finisher


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF followed by Britt? Damn AEW, so far you are on fire today!


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I hope Archer is back tonight. Miss him killing randomers


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Is this the best half an hour in AEW Dynamite history? Yes


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

So far so good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far the first half hour of this show has been fucking awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Is this the best half an hour in AEW Dynamite history? Yes


By far the best i remember in a long time. Just seems different.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Baker’s way better as a delusional heel.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No Moxley promo from MJF yet I’m surprised, guess we gotta wait until next week


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And now Cage? Wow.....This show.....Lets Hope Cage can redeem himself!


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Brian Cage and Ricky Stark are a tandem


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Britt can’t wait till she’s back


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are the ladies of AEW shooting on Britt or what? 

How many times has she been hurt because of someone else's carelessness?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show is so far great.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Starks is with Cage? That’s FIRE


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Allowing good talkers to talk; legit enjoying everything so far tonight.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

You'd think Darby would've looked behind him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This isn't helping Cage he still looks like a pussy lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

what the hell is an FTW mindset lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricky vs Darby has promise!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> what the hell is an FTW mindset lmao


Fuck the world


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That towel-throwing finish.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Ricky Starks, the Darby Killer


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

When I think FTW.

I think running away at the first sign of danger.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Darby was geeked out last time on Dark and again today? Nice.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My boy Darby!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Fuck i missed the taz promo,how was it?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Thank you Starks for beating up this geek


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Moxley and Darby vs Cage and Starks??


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This segment was meh


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Darby needs reinforcements


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Great show with a good flow to it so far.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Pretty soon Cody is going to run out of old tricks to get himself over. He has done John Cena Open Challenges. Blood. Thumbtacks. Tables. The guy definitely doesn't hold back in terms of making sure he gets over. Maybe Omega could learn a thing or two from him.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> So Moxley and Darby vs Cage and Starks??


Main event for next week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> When I think FTW.
> 
> I think running away at the first sign of danger.


And your manager throwing in the towel lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Love to see Mox/Darby vs Cage/Starks next week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah they don't have the women to do a proper singles division, let alone a tag team cup.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck me i was right they are going to do womens tag belts. 

ffs


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dynamite is on fire right now


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I like the idea of a tag tournament simply to give the women more time.

Though seems weird when they have no tag titles.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Women's tag team tournament? but they can't even build up many single stars yet.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Women Tag Team Cup?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Nobody cares about women’s wrestling


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Taz throwing the towel was a business decision. He doesn’t want Cage to be put on the shelf


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m fine with the tournament if they don’t get women’s tag title belts, just let it be a bragging rights kind of thing


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Taz's segments are always strong, but this should have opened the show to set up a main event tag match. Booking 101.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I want Anna Jay back on the show


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Starks is fire so I'm all for this stable.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oracle said:


> Fuck me i was right they are going to do womens tag belts.
> 
> ffs


No belts, it’s a tournament.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I’m fine with the tournament if they don’t get women’s tag title belts, just let it be a bragging rights kind of thing


They mentioned a cup.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This is an A+ show so far tonight


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Starks is with Cage/Taz and is in a feud with Allin and the world champ. I’m glad they had plans for him on Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Please retire Jericho


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> No belts, it’s a tournament.


It will be for belts they not just gonna do a tournament for the ole hell of it.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is an A+ show so far tonight


Best in North America if I say so myself.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bring back Sammy _sad mj_


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Great debut by Eddie. What a heel lol. Such a hateable look, he looks like an asshole full of shit. 

Good action there between Cage/Mox/Darby. I like the build up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Looking less likely we get Mox vs. MJF, but I like the idea of Mox and Darby teaming.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Demo God baby Lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Deadly Draw? That name makes me think of something with the format of Battlebowl or Lethal Lottery, for you WCW and TNA fans out there.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oracle said:


> It will be for belts they not just gonna do a tournament for the ole hell of it.


I think they’ll be given a trophy, not belts.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I’m fine with the tournament if they don’t get women’s tag title belts, just let it be a bragging rights kind of thing


Same, they don’t need Women’s Tag belts right now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bucks are assholes, interrupting Butcher and Blade trying to do their day job.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa interrupting the butcher. How rude.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

they jumped off the deep end lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Bucks are assholes, interrupting Butcher and Blade trying to do their day job.


And wasting meat! Full heel move.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Were they beating their meat?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

If no women's tag titles, then why should I give any fucks?
Garbage wrestling coming up... And the wrestlers are working in the kitchen because of their gimmick... I'm changing it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Watch that knife lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Women's Tag Cup needs at least 6 teams and a round robin type tournament or 8 teams and have a bracketed tournament of 4 matches in the first round, then semi's and finals. Need at least 12 women, upwards of 16 even. 

Allie/Brandi surely one team. Shida and ???, Nyla and ???, Penelope and ???, Britt and Reba/Rebel?? Swole and ???, Anna Jay and ??? Surely Diamante and Ivelisse will be involved, probably Kilynn King and a couple other Dark jobbers, please no Rache Chanel though- she's the pits.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m rooting for B & B here. They were just trying to do their job making food for people.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mister Sinister said:


> If no women's tag titles, then why should I give any fucks?
> Garbage wrestling coming up... And the wrestlers are working in the kitchen because of their gimmick... I'm changing it.


Lmao cya


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

There aren’t enough women in the roster for a Tag Team division.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mud Show sign take that Cornette


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Match will end when the health inspector shows up, causing a double disqualification


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

The bucks are basically a smaller version KSI and logan paul type popularity performing live doing athletics. Don't belong on my screen in pro wrestling


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Loving this so far


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This episode is fire.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Did Chip Chipperson book this show since he’s missing


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I missed since the very beginning of beginning of taz's promo. How has the show been so far? I'm back now


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rough table spot for the butcher.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can’t believe JR missed the “Well, this escalated quickly“ going to break. Come on man.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I missed since the very beginning of beginning of taz's promo. How has the show been so far? I'm back now


Best show they have had actually.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fun match the begining was goofy tho


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Deadly Draw likely means random teams for the women's tag tournament. I'd like to see the winners then have to face each other for the #1 contender shot at Shida or a triple threat match vs Shida for the title.

16 women, 8 teams. Can Shanna, Bea, Jaime Hayter get Stateside?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This show has been awesome. I'm getting attitude era vibes from tonight's show, from the Kingston promo and match with Cody and this tag team match.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Normally theres a time where I go off for about 10 mins or so to chill but tonight I can't take my eyes off this


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope FTR, Hangman and Omega get involved at the end


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> Can’t believe JR missed the “Well, this escalated quickly“ going to break. Come on man.


He is probably sad he did not get to make any eye jokes Sunday.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> I missed since the very beginning of beginning of taz's promo. How has the show been so far? I'm back now


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Were they beating their meat?


Getting beat with meat


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Riho is suddenly forgotten about. I would say a major disappointment to give ur 1st title win of the company to someone who wasnt a full time member. And no shes no Brock Lesnar lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hour one has been very good TV


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

You could say this episode has...total nonstop action.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I really like Butcher’s look


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Butcher and Blade are really growing on me, they need the Bunny back though


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn. Blade almost killed himself.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Butcher looks like he's been putting in work at the gym


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how Riho is suddenly forgotten about. I would say a major disappointment to give ur 1st title win of the company to someone who wasnt a full time member. And no shes no Brock Lesnar lol


Riho is stuck in Japan borders closed


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how Riho is suddenly forgotten about. I would say a major disappointment to give ur 1st title win of the company to someone who wasnt a full time member. And no shes no Brock Lesnar lol


She’s not forgotten, she’s in Japan. Don’t worry, she’ll be back.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match has been great


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This episode reminds me of 98 raw


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Butcher and Blade = Most underrated team in the business.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

damn. that was good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fun match. This has been a very good show filled with variety.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Young Bucks about to kill themselves


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Superbucks booking.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

That was a hell of a first hour.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cool matches tonight not feeling the promos.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Man, B&B need some wins. They are a great tag team but almost always come up short.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great match. 

One of their best hours ever, undoubtedly.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

B&B have managed to get two good matches out of the Bucks. Good on them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Superbucks booking.


That's not super The Butcher and Blade been getting catching Ls way before this


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I’ve enjoyed this show more than each of their recent three special shows.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show is fucking great so far. They finally are utilizing everyone (most) to get some TV time


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Archer beating up random dudes again lmao love it.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Archer putting that dude through the ceiling tile


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao at a head through the ceiling


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was a Hardy Boyz/Dudley Boyz finish.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Imagine that hour in front of a hot crowd.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bosnian21 said:


> I’ve enjoyed this show more than each of their recent three special shows.


Me too!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHA that ceiling shot was awesome.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jake cutting the promo as Archer is destroying jobbers was a nice touch


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Less friends getting jobs please


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

LANCE!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Archer is a fuckin beast


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Derek30 said:


> Jake cutting the promo as Archer is destroying jobbers was a nice touch



True it's its like narrating


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jake speaking in the background while Archer murdered those guys was fuckin epic shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is the type of 1st hour AEW should continue to do.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I legit laughed at the little dude hitting the ceiling, was just so unexpected


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

If they could mantain a good second hour this could be the best dynamite ever?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Jake speaking in the background while Archer murdered those guys was fuckin epic shit


yeah i noticed that. some epic shit!! hahahahaha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Archer just had one of the most epic jobber beat downs in recent memory. It looked like it was out of an action film.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lmao at the guy going through the ceiling. Archer is so under-utilised


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

We have a whole second hour?????? Holy shit I love AEW


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Good stuff so far and we have Ivelisse still to come


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> If they could mantain a good second hour this could be the best dynamite ever?


yes, but....we shall see


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The dynamite theme song is so lame,Its like losers pretending their bad ass when they sound stupid.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Diamante is fine as fuck. Put her with Santana Ortiz


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2 thugs going at it? I can dig it!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes I’ve been waiting for this!!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Sicaria I love it


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven’t seen much of her at all. Does Ivelisse have a high ceiling? She looks good.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> El Sicaria I love it


La Sicaria.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Shes going to be big in aew! Love that their finally bringing in so many good talents to cycle out the nerds from year 1


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

AEW seems to like 'em thick.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

AEW going heavy with the promos tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Diamante is fine as fuck. So far great 1st hour.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This thread is so different tonight. I wonder...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I know that people are going to hate me for saying this but once they can tour again they really need to create an image that represents dynamite and change its stage set. Its just not fitting any theme. We need a dynamite feel to the look instead of just pretty lights and big screens


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2nd Hour so far starting off pretty good. Dont know much of these two girls. But so far match is ok.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Whoanma said:


> This thread is so different tonight. I wonder...



Its called delivering


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> This thread is so different tonight. I wonder...


Crazy what happens when a wrestling show breaks out!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> This thread is so different tonight. I wonder...


Because it's actually overall good! lol They seem to finally be maximizing their talent pool on promos/in ring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Derek30 said:


> I haven’t seen much of her at all. Does Ivelisse have a high ceiling? She looks good.


I liked her in LU, even though she got hurt a lot. She's got a raw intensity that makes her fun to watch. 

Her match with Sexy Star was actually the first piece of LU footage I ever watched.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would love to see Ivelisse vs Penelope Ford


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I still think AEW should sign TESSA. But oh well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ABH-22 said:


> Normally theres a time where I go off for about 10 mins or so to chill but tonight I can't take my eyes off this


I actually agree. Today i havent even switched (YET) to NXT.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ivelisse is straight wifey material


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Claro que se puede.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Diamante won? Nice! MAMACITA LOL


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ivelisse is great.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Solid women's match outside of the terrible chest slapping


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That’s a surprise wow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Ivelisse is straight wifey material


She is cute.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Solid match for the womens.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Pues no se pudo. Lol.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Why is Diamante wearing her LAX tights from her Impact Wrestling days?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FUCK they’re going with the Diamanté push instead


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Story telling baby


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

They should have Nyla come out with Vickie and beat them both up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Another good match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Missed most of the match but I liked what I saw, besides the slap exchange. Diamanté winning doesn’t shock me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope they’re a tag team for this tourney


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Is this a PPV tonight?!

geez, feels like All Out or something

these guys are going IN

that Lance Archer segment was gold


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Diamanté/Ivelisse team makes sense for the upcoming tourney


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> They should have Nyla come out with Vickie and beat them both up.


No thanks. Both are vastly superior to Nyla.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Hangman Page and then maybe the main event?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW women’s division just went from bad to decent


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here comes Page (WITHOUT A DRINK)


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Shida vs Diamanté next week!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Squash match time. Or at least it better be.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AEW women’s division just went from bad to decent


Yes, they need to sign some of the women who can actually wrestle.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> FUCK they’re going with the Diamanté push instead


I can’t understand why they use the é. It’s pronounced /dia’mante/ in Spanish, not /diaman’te/, everyone says it right but it’s not written properly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Should be a squash lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How is this group still a thing


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully we get some FTR and Omega stuff here


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> This episode reminds me of 98 raw


It has that vibe.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Thought Hangman was about to pull a flask from his boots.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finish HIM Hangman!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Is it just me or is Hangman looking a bit chubbs? Must be all that beer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match is too long. Come on PAGE!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ABH-22 said:


> Is it just me or is Hangman looking a bit chubbs? Must be all that beer


Doesn't help he's wrestling a guy who's like 150 lbs.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hangman should also be drinking during his matches.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Evil Uno needs some promo time.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

When did Sharkboy join the Dork Hoarders? Please end this horrible group. Changing the channel again.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Don’t think this needed to go through a commercial.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess they’re trying to build a Omega/Hangman vs Uno/Grayson title match?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking like we gonna get Dark Order vs Hangman and Omega seeing as they’re number 1 ranked, maybe that’s where Omega turns


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Angels is actually quite impressive.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Angels had good showings against Omega, Fenix and Guevara before he became 5.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Derek30 said:


> I guess they’re trying to build a Omega/Hangman vs Uno/Grayson title match?


Prolly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on Hangman. Lets do this! FINISH


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Angels is a good worker but this is simply going too long.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Just a thought....where's Cabana then


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally. Should have been a squash. (maybe the worst segment of the night - due to dork order!)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know Hangman, you could just leave the other way.

Lok, Colt looks like a lost puppy.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cabana in the Dark Order is so damn random


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol he beat him with a powerbomb I like it no finisher needed


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stop trying to save this group


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Colt looks hilarious LOL


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh look its the nerd lee that cant get over


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seriously, this groups only future is as a comedy group. Just go that route already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is OMEGA?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brodie with the elevator pitch lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

FTR with the the damn cooler shot lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah yes. Last one to the ring, Kenny Omega


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Page ignores Kenny. Kenny acting clueless.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omega couldn’t find his pants I’m sure


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kenny and his dorky street clothes again


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

FTR saving Hangman. Love it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Another STACKED card next week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Omega late as shit lmao he’s definitely turning heel


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

In before “Tornado tag match? You mean every AEW tag match“


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho looks like Taker with that HAT lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Not a bad line up for Wednesday


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you God Dark Order is getting their title shot on Dynamite we do t need that at All Out


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Finally they are at least acknowledging there tag team matches dont have any rules.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Next week is loaded.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

1st hour was great. 2nd not so great due to dork order. But it is what it is.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great lineup next week, tornado tag should be a great main event


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I've enjoyed 90 minutes straight of AEW. What is going on here? Still have 25 minutes of bullshit shenanigans to sit through now though


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Thank you God Dark Order is getting their title shot on Dynamite we do t need that at All Out


They could still go with Lee and Cabana though


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Stunt is there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This should be another really good match, 20 minutes for this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BRING BACK SAMMY G!!!! DAMNIT


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

MARKO Stunt waving at the camera. I can only hope one of these days he’s waving goodbye


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TNT match should have been the main event. Though good way to start the show


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

scshaastin said:


> They could still go with Lee and Cabana though


Please no. I’m sure Omega turns by then though


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Demo God bringing the win home.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> BRING BACK SAMMY G!!!! DAMNIT



How is he still suspended, ridiculous


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"COME ON BAYBAYYYY" 

I havent heard Jericho say that in a while!! HAHA


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Where is Hager’s hot wife lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> How is he still suspended, ridiculous


THIS. He really helps this group, adds a lot!!! DAMN I MISS HIS ANNOYING SELF.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Can someone fucking tell jake that tights look stupid on him. He needs mma shorts


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> How is he still suspended, ridiculous


Fuck Twitter


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can’t help but wonder what Luchasaurus‘ ceiling is


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Judas Effect to Stunt, come on, book it, please.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Judas Effect to Stunt, come on, book it, please.


Jericho would have to do it sitting down.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Jericho would have to do it sitting down.


HAHAHAH I LOL'd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How did Luchasauras ear start to bleed?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

My opinion, it's an unpopular opinion but Luchasaurus needs a more menacing name. Actually sounds like a dinosaur name from a kids show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does JR feel the need to call Jungle Boy by his real name everytime he calls a move of his? May as well just change his ring name to Jack Perry since JR seems obsessed with calling him by his real name.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL Stunt down


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I can't fucking stand Marko. What a little piece of shit


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck off Marko lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Derek30 said:


> LOL Stunt down





prosperwithdeen said:


> Fuck off Marko lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What is Matt Hardy doing out there


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> Can someone fucking tell jake that tights look stupid on him. He needs mma shorts


He is wearing MMA shorts, well short tights, its essentially what he fights in


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Luchasaurus had a much better looking attire/mask in Lucha underground


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Luchasaurus had a much better looking attire/mask in Lucha underground


Damn that’s cool as shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho with Floyd


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jericho looking less pregnant than usual


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Luchasaurus had a much better looking attire/mask in Lucha underground


I want this for his eventual heel turn on Marko and JB


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> He is wearing MMA shorts,well tight shorts, its essentially what he fights in



Thats what i mean normal shorts would he better. His are to long and look weird on his legs. Ones in that photo look shorter. 

Aj styles used ti wear those longer short tights amd double J and both looked bad. Its just rarely a good look


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn that’s cool as shit


He's put on some serious mass since then.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least MARKO is NOT in this match.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

NXT Only said:


> I want this for his eventual heel turn on Marko and JB


And then Griff Garrison and Jungle Boy happens.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

AHWAHAHOOOOO

Excalibur makes that sound a lot when a big move happens. It drives me nuts.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

It's loud in there they must have a larger fan crowd than normal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho just walks into Luchasaurus chokehold HAHAHA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NXT Only said:


> I want this for his eventual heel turn on Marko and JB


Definitely, that would be awesome.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fuck off Stunt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Marko Stunt, little chihuahua


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

More Stunt crap.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Timing was off on that ball bat spot


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Luchasaurus had a much better looking attire/mask in Lucha underground


Better name too, Vibora is much cooler than Luchasaurus


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMMY PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that Sammy?!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Serpentico Guevara?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMMMMMMY YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

He's back! Reunited!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hell yes it’s SAMMY!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay! Sammy is cured.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like how Marko just watched him get pinned without trying to break it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad they brought him back ASAP. Much better Now!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Great show with great booking except for the typical style matches they have done so many times that was the main event tonight.

Sammy should keep this look,It suits him


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Serpentico replaces Sammy that confirms Sammy is coming back as a babyface FUCK YEAH


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Hey guys i'm back from being suspended over a rape joke i made years ago online" jesus that sounds so stupid, but its what happened.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Suck on that you twitter geeks


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I love this company. I didn’t see that coming.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Sammy's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ABH-22 said:


> Better name too, Vibora is much cooler than Luchasaurus


Was he called Víbora there?

SAMMY!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy SHIT. NEXT WEEK is FUCKING EPIC!!!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh shit swerve!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Decent show, minus the main event


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Definitely the best show they have had. Only Marko Stunt's existing and a group of men running from OC and Chuck Taylor were offensive.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> Suck on that you twitter geeks


This.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Next week on paper looks like one of their best shows ever. 

Also -- tonight was one of their best shows ever. Awesome show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn.... what a show

top to bottom amazing

A++ this week, perfect show IMO


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Haha that was great! Great show!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a really good show. There are some good storylines blossoming. If we can add Moxley/MJF to what’s being built and teased, All Out could be a very good card. I just hope like hell they put Archer into a meaningful program soon.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sammy was missed.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This show was


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I knew it was Sammy all along because the camera was showing "him" too much and because "Serpentico" looked bigger


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome episode tonight capped off with a great Sammy return, next week is stacked!!!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad Sammy is back. This companies roster is fucking stacked right now. WE NEED FANS. Americans fucking stay home so the rest of the world can enjoy AEW with you in the crowd LOL


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Best show they've done in months, can't think of one thing egregiously bad (aside from the possibility of women's tag belts)


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Great stuff from AEW as usual but this week they kept the pressure on us the entire episode which made it tough to turn away.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> Was he called Víbora there?
> 
> SAMMY!


Yeah he used that his whole LU stint, it was a fan chant that made him change the name.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Great show:

Cody vs. Kingston was a badass brawl and Kingston cut one Hell of a promo beforehand. Also props to Cody for taking that thumbtack spot. I thought the match ended a bit too quick after that, but that's a minor complaint. Also Kingston sold his knee perfectly.

Great promos by Moxley and Dr. Britt.

Archer murdering people while Jake cut a promo was funny.

Taz with a great promo, and Darby with more crazy bumps.

Wild brawl between YB and B&B.

Diamante vs. Ivelisse was pretty good and the right woman one.

More tension between Page and Kenny.

Fun ME and the return of Sammy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Theres no way anyone changed the channel to NXT this week lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

What does Cody end up doing at All Out? Perhaps face Brodie Lee? Can’t think of anyone else at the moment in the position to challenge.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm glad this show was good. They had a stretch of some mediocre shows and I was kinda getting tired of wrestling. And WWE is freaking awful so I was just about done with everything. Glad they broke the dry spell.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ratings’ thread is going to be really interesting tomorrow.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Keep Bringing in the talent aew !


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Stop trying to save this group


Bro Tony is gonna make DO work if it kills him lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> 3 pages and no Ivelisse arse gifs yet, I’m shocked
> 
> Anyway I’ve been highly critical of AEW recently, because they keep featuring the shittest wrestlers on their roster.
> 
> On paper though tonight’s show looks quite decent, not bothered about Page vs Five because Dark Order are garbage; however the rest of the card looks promising.


I had a feeling tonight’s show would deliver 

Look what happens when you showcase the better talents on your roster, that was AEW’s best show in ages.

A nice mixture of matches, a nice mixture of promos, maybe this is the start of them getting their mojo back as they build to All Out.

Eddie Kingston needs to be signed, he is the type of guy AEW desperately needs. They were right to suspend Sammy but it’s fucking great to see him back. Many other positives from tonight’s show too.

My only negatives would be Dark Order and Marko Stunt; however at least Marko wasn’t wrestling in a match this week.

I‘ve been highly critical of AEW recently, but maybe this is the start of a much needed resurgence, feature the better talent consistently, then we’ll get better shows.

The full on haters will be staying away tonight, that’s for sure


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

And to think this is the show we have and the bastard PAC is not even back yet


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I didnt see the second hour but I will say that first hour was the best TV they've done in a while.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was AEW going ‘fuck it, crowds aren‘t returning any time soon - let’s pull some triggers’

just.... awesome


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bro Tony is gonna make DO work if it kills him lmao


Hopefully this isn't leading to a Dark Order Tag Title reign because Omega and Page did a good job making them meaningful after SCU did nothing with them.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I just witnessed a really good wrestling show. It was by far their best show ever. This is the level they should aspire to every single week and this is exactly why some of us have been so frustrated with the shit they've handed us. They have a lot of potential to be a great wrestling show. 

Some small complaints

Kenny Omega comes out looking like shit every single time. He does not understand that appearance is important in wrestling
The women's tag thing. Get your women's singles right first
The crowd cheering for Stunt's interference and then booing the Inner Circle interference. It was WWE crowd-like. Anything involving Stunt is getting a negative from me. He simply should not be there


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Ratings’ thread is going to be really interesting tomorrow.


They definitely deserve to kill it this week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> I just witnessed a really good wrestling show. It was by far their best show ever. This is the level they should aspire to every single week and this is exactly why some of us have been so frustrated with the shit they've handed us. They have a lot of potential to be a great wrestling show.
> 
> Some small complaints
> 
> ...


Kenny was looking homeless as fuck lmao


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Serpentico replaces Sammy that confirms Sammy is coming back as a babyface FUCK YEAH


Wait a second, you didn't actually think this was what was happening did you?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

One of the better shows they've done in awhile. Variety is the key for a good wrestling show.

*Missed some of the Kingston vs. Cody match but I really like it. Nice hardcore match to start things off. Kingston might not have the greatest look for a wrestler, but he makes his work look for him and he's so good at the little things. He would be a great asset for AEW, even as just a manager. Powerbomb into the Tacks was nasty. Good stuff.

*MJF beating "Who the Fuck Is" Griff Garrison was a fun little squash match to make MJF look like a cocky prick. Was Wardlow out there with him, I didn't see him?

*Looking less likely we're getting Mox vs. MJF at All Out, though there is still time. I like Starks getting a good role on TV, I just hope he doesn't get stuck in Cage's shadow. I do really like the idea of Mox and Darby teaming up as well. Wonder if we get some kind of Triple Threat at All Out.

*The Bucks are assholes. Butcher and Blade were minding their own business, doing their day job, making food for people, and these assholes come in and interrupt them. So the Bucks were heels to me in this match, lol. But overall, fun and wild match that took advantage of their environment. The finishing sequence looked a bit too choreographed for my liking, but that nitpick aside, fun match.

*I don't know what the point of a Women's tournament is with no tag titles, but we'll see. At this point I'm just happy the women are getting some TV time.

*Missed a fair bit of Ivelisse vs. Diamante but I liked what I saw, the bad slap exchange aside. Diamante winning doesn't surprise me giving Ivelisse's past.

*Alan Angels is an impressive athlete but I really did not need to see Page vs. 5 go this long, even with Page winning in dominant fashion. And while I continued to not care about DO, I'm happy they furthered the tension between FTR, Kenny, and Hangman.

*The main event was perfectly fine. Nothing great, nothing bad. Sammy's back which is great and the 10 man tag next week should be fun.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Wait a second, you didn't actually think this was what was happening did you?


They actually got me for like 5 seconds lol I got worked like a sucker, that never happens lol I have been advocating for a Sammy babyface turn and this was confirmation bias lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sammy is back! Thank God!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kenny was looking homeless as fuck lmao


This is all I thought when I saw Kenny.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sign Kingston, Diamante, and Ivelisse if you haven't already.

I'm guessing the women's tag tournament is also a tryout to potentially sign some more. I wonder if the prize for winning will be to be named the first women tag champs?

Jericho is going to attack Aubrey sooner or later, and get mega-heat for it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Hopefully this isn't leading to a Dark Order Tag Title reign because Omega and Page did a good job making them meaningful after SCU did nothing with them.


I doubt it, they will lose next week and probably drop them to FTR


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Women’s cup is to give new ladies a chance

plus to gauge interest

and finally, a team hides our weakness - even Brandi and Allie look competent together


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kenny was looking homeless as fuck lmao


He needs to look the part and he just doesn't. I don't know if he's given up or just thinks he can do whatever he wants to get over but it's not working. I actually enjoyed his interaction with Stunt on BTE this week and I kinda wished they'd shown it on Dynamite this week because it planted more heel turn seeds. Someone buy this cunt a suit and tell him to wear it whenever there's a camera around. 

Or just wear your tights and a leather jacket/black t-shirt for fucks sake. You won't be important if you don't look important


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Did Kingston legit hurt his knee? I went back and watched the match and couldn't find the spot where he might have hurt it.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Women’s cup is to give new ladies a chance
> 
> plus to gauge interest
> 
> and finally, a team hides our weakness - even Brandi and Allie look competent together


Will allow someone to stand out in a sea of women.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> He needs to look the part and he just doesn't. I don't know if he's given up or just thinks he can do whatever he wants to get over but it's not working. I actually enjoyed his interaction with Stunt on BTE this week and I kinda wished they'd shown it on Dynamite this week because it planted more heel turn seeds. Someone buy this cunt a suit and tell him to wear it whenever there's a camera around.
> 
> Or just wear your tights and a leather jacket/black t-shirt for fucks sake. You won't be important if you don't look important


Lol right, I don't know why he keeps coming out like that. He looks awesome in those pics. I think half of it is ego because he knows he can get over AF whenever he wants and half of it is just lack of care of his appearance. He really needs to dress better though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The only part of the whole show that sucked was the dark order other than that it was a really good show from top to bottom


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Women’s cup is to give new ladies a chance
> 
> plus to gauge interest
> 
> and finally, a team hides our weakness - even Brandi and Allie look competent together


There's plenty of competent women out there to sign already. They don't need to hide their weaknesses if they just sign women who aren't terrible. They missed out on Deonna Purrazzo, there's no denying that. Very few of the wrestlers on this list need a tag partner to hide their weaknesses. They can wrestle 5-10 minutes of quality wrestling without embarrassing themselves. Add these guys to Allie, Bea Priestley, Britt Baker, Shida, Statlander, Nyla, Penelope, Riho, Shanna and Yuka and you have a quality women's division

Ivelisse and Diamante is a really good start
Kamilla Kaine, Thunder Rosa and Allysin Kay are available now that NWA is on a break
Taynara Conti is a must
They won't sign Tessa if Ivelisse is there but they should still try
Brandi Lauren if WWE didn't take all of the Evolve contracts
Gisele Shaw
Jamie Hayter (Pending international travel)
Kellyanne English (Pending international travel)
Leyla Hirsch
Maria Manic
Priscilla Kelly
Red Velvett
Steph DeLander (Pending international travel)


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> He needs to look the part and he just doesn't. I don't know if he's given up or just thinks he can do whatever he wants to get over but it's not working. I actually enjoyed his interaction with Stunt on BTE this week and I kinda wished they'd shown it on Dynamite this week because it planted more heel turn seeds. Someone buy this cunt a suit and tell him to wear it whenever there's a camera around.
> 
> Or just wear your tights and a leather jacket/black t-shirt for fucks sake. You won't be important if you don't look important



He for sure looks like a loser in AEW. Im sure he plans a 2.0 version of black terminator in AEW


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I doubt it, they will lose next week and probably drop them to FTR


Oh the match is next week I end up playing the Sims instead of watching the likely Inner Circle win


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

sweepdaleg said:


> Did Kingston legit hurt his knee? I went back and watched the match and couldn't find the spot where he might have hurt it.


i think it was selling the concrete spot and tied into the tap-out finish

seems purely story


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ps> what a nice thread this week

everybody, give yourself a round of applause 

happiness!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ps> what a nice thread this week
> 
> everybody, give yourself a round of applause
> 
> happiness!


A great show makes everyone happy. We all knew they were capable of doing this. I definitely congratulate them!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm glad I am not alone around here in noticing Kenny's street clothes issue. As Jimmy Hart would say, he looks like he belongs in the audience.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ps> what a nice thread this week
> 
> everybody, give yourself a round of applause
> 
> happiness!


Which means next week will be a total shit show to make up for it!


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

*The good parts of the show...

- Show started off strong with the TNT Championship Open Challenge. And I did not expect Cody to take a bump onto tacks. I was just expecting a good, clean wrestling match. But that bump did set the tone of the show from the rest of the evening. And they did deliver on their surprise, I felt, considering that Eddie Kingston is a familiar name on the indy circuit.

- The Moxley and Taz promos were both good. I wonder if AEW is planning for a rematch between Moxley and Cage at All Out.

- The Falls Count Anywhere tag match was a nice throwback to the brawl seen on Raw & Smackdown during the Attitude Era. And technically WCW 2000.

-And Sammy is back! Yay!

And on to the bad parts of the show…

- Formatting of the show sucks. On one hand, they want to do a show like the Attitude Era, since that’s what it felt like tonight. But they have so many mid-match commercials, and it felt like a disorganized mess at time. (the women’s match in particular). If any of them watched the Attitude Era during its peak, then they would know that mid-match commercials just did not exist. I don’t care if Jim Cornette suggests how to do mid-match commercial properly; mid-match commercials weren’t a thing in the Attitude Era at its peak, and if AEW intends to do an episode like this again in the future, they should keep that in mind. 

- Spend too much time trolling like they’re WWE. After hyping up Ivelisse vs Diamante – including a possibility of them teaming in the newly announced Women’s Tag Team cup – they have a Big Swole promo pop up in the middle of the match to further her feud with Britt Baker. So now, viewers have to choose where to place their attention between the Big Swole promo and Ivelisse-Diamante match. When all they had to do was shorten the MJF squash match (they really went to break for that?). And have the Swole promo happen after that match and not interrupt the Ivelisse-Diamante match that was a showcase for both women on Dynamite. None of the women felt important as a result. Which lead to my next critique…

- Can the women’s division please be booked and produced by someone other than a guy that wasn’t impressed by Sasha vs Charlotte in HIAC 4 years ago? I don't see how the division is going to improve with someone like that in charge. At least Sasha and Charlotte had their respective characters developed before main eventing that PPV. There's just no development for any women in AEW other than Britt Baker (Swole's only getting developed because she's feuding with Baker). Its ridiculous. I expected the women's division to be well past stuff like this when Dynamite first started, instead of being at the point of needing its own women's revolution. I'm sick of women revolutions now though, so I'm not likely to tune if if that does happen for AEW.

- Tag match main event was too long. Someone needs to tell the AEW roster that its okay for the matches on tv to be short. Its not a PPV. Even NJPW has done short matches. There was no need for the main event to go on as long as an AEW tag title match. Even though Jurassic Express are the more formal tag team, we know that Jericho is a former world champ, we know that Hager is a former world champ, and they both have tag team experience. There would have been nothing wrong with them beating Jurassic Express in about 8 minutes tops, basically the last segment of the show. It would have been believable and sportslike if they had.

- Also, they don’t do picture-in-picture on TSN anymore either, even though they were still doing it on Fyter Fest a couple of weeks ago, so certain matches went to break without it.

Why does Dynamite keep doing unlikable stuff? Are they trying to get certain fans to stop watching them or what?*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> There's plenty of competent women out there to sign already. They don't need to hide their weaknesses if they just sign women who aren't terrible. They missed out on Deonna Purrazzo, there's no denying that. Very few of the wrestlers on this list need a tag partner to hide their weaknesses. They can wrestle 5-10 minutes of quality wrestling without embarrassing themselves. Add these guys to Allie, Bea Priestley, Britt Baker, Shida, Statlander, Nyla, Penelope, Riho, Shanna and Yuka and you have a quality women's division
> 
> Ivelisse and Diamante is a really good start
> Kamilla Kaine, Thunder Rosa and Allysin Kay are available now that NWA is on a break
> ...


Don't know much about the rest of this list but if they can sign Thunder Rosa, Allysin Kay, Red Velvet and Taynara Conti that would be hyped af. I think that's the purpose of the tournament, so they can showcase as many women as possible and offer them contracts.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol ya all of us being happy!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The first hour was damn near perfect. It was everything people thought AEW would be, over the top, hardcore, in your face, they let their talkers like MJF and Mox and Tazz talk. The Bucks were in their zone. It was real good TV.

The second hour, eh, I mean, the womens division still feels absolutely pointless, the Dark Order still sucks shit. Why would Hangman leave the group full of VPs booking the company to go be with these losers? Like what? The main event tag went toooooooo long. But, it was good to see Sammy back.

When they're on, they can be on in a big way. Theres still glimpses of what they COULD be.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The first hour was damn near perfect. It was everything people thought AEW would be, over the top, hardcore, in your face, they let their talkers like MJF and Mox and Tazz talk. The Bucks were in their zone. It was real good TV.
> 
> The second hour, eh, I mean, the womens division still feels absolutely pointless, the Dark Order still sucks shit. Why would Hangman leave the group full of VPs booking the company to go be with these losers? Like what? The main event tag went toooooooo long. But, it was good to see Sammy back.
> 
> When they're on, they can be on in a big way. Theres still glimpses of what they COULD be.


Some of the Hangman stuff has been on BTE which for the most part sucks, but Hangman is one of the good things on there. They really need to show some of it on Dynamite if it tells a story. For example, Kenny had an interaction with Stunt where he apologized and said he felt terrible about last week and as he left made a comment insulting Stunt. It would have worked so well for Dynamite


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Some of the Hangman stuff has been on BTE which for the most part sucks, but Hangman is one of the good things on there. They really need to show some of it on Dynamite if it tells a story. For example, Kenny had an interaction with Stunt where he apologized and said he felt terrible about last week and as he left made a comment insulting Stunt. It would have worked so well for Dynamite



Hangmans cool, but it wouldnt hurt him to hit the gym a little harder and lose some of that baby fat. 10 pounds of muscle on him and his look goes next level.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Honestly, I really enjoyed this iteration of NWAEW. The National Wrestling Alliance of Elite Wrestling


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Damn you COVID19

Its obvious they've been holding back all this time on big things waiting for crowds to return. They have so much talent that will enable them to continue being the most entertaining wrestling show on TV for years to come.

Let's enjoy the ride


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hangmans cool, but it wouldnt hurt him to hit the gym a little harder and lose some of that baby fat. 10 pounds of muscle on him and his look goes next level.


Same goes for half of the AEW roster unfortunately


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Of course AEW puts on their best show to date on the one fucking week that I can't be there for it.

I will watch a replay. The fact Hammerstone and Lheurch say it was good shit gets me excited.



NXT Only said:


> You also booked a show where the huge surprise was Jericho challenging for the World Title after zero build/momentum.


I should be shot for trying to make a World Title match seem important.



CtrlAltDel said:


> Did Chip Chipperson book this show since he’s missing


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My thoughts on tonight's show:

- Eddie Kingston vs Cody was fuckin crazy. Eddie comes out and cuts one of the best promos to air live on AEW ever. MJF level promo stuff from Eddie tonight. Then we get an awesome NO DQ match. I like how Eddie talked about Tony and Arn before the match. Awesome thumbtack spot and great action here. Eddie is a great brawler and showed a lot of intensity. The spot on the outside where Cody flipped him on the concrete was the beginning of the end for him as that would play a part in how the match ended as Cody worked on the injured leg throughout. He then makes him tap out to the Figure 4, which was a great dominant finish. Cody is awesome. The emotion and the facial expressions he showed in this match were amazing. The way he was rolling around in the tacks as he had the Figure 4 locked in was brutal. I hope Eddie Kingston is signed. AEW has never needed that 2nd show more than they do now. Next week I am fully expecting Zack Ryder to be the challenger.

- Moxley with a dope promo backstage. Talked about how he wanted to rip Cage's arm off and how close he came to actually doing so. Good follow up promo to his dominant win last week.

- MJF vs Griff Garrison was a good mic showcase for MJF. The guy just excels at being a dick. He repeatedly went over the fact that he was undefeated. No way he doesn't challenge Mox at All Out. I like the Griff kid but he got no offense in on MJF, and I'm glad he didn't. Dominant win from MJF and good promo work before and during the match.

- Its always good to see Britt Baker. I love every one of her segments. Another good Roll Model one here. Can't wait for her to be back from injury full time.

- Taz cut another fire promo on Moxley and why he threw in the towel last week and how it was a business decision. He also went over how Cage almost fired him which was a nice touch. Good follow up to last week. I loved Darby Allin coming down and getting immediately attacked by Ricky Starks. This is a great pairing. Taz now has another client which they have been building up to on Dark. Making Ricky Starks a heel was the right move. I wasn't really feeling him as a babyface at all. Moxley comes to the rescue with a barbwire bat lol. Tonight was like some old school Attitude era shit. This was just Mox returning the favor from last week. Really looking forward to the Mox/Darby vs Cage/Starks tornado tag next week. Gonna be fire.

- I like the idea of the womens tag team tournament for the trophy at the end. Good way to showcase talent and get unsigned women on TV. This is a great way to try out different women and sign the ones that they see something in. REALLY hoping for Thunder Rosa. Another good backstage promo from Chris Jericho to follow this announcement.

- Young Bucks vs Butcher and the Blade was freaking great. I loved the beginning lol. The Bucks interrupting B&B while they butchering meat lol. Great action in this one that went all around the arena. Butcher and Blade are actually a really good underrated team and I am looking forward to seeing more of them. Really hoping they put Allie back with them once the Nightmare Sisters thing is over. Butcher and Blade are proving week after week that they are one of the most under-rated teams out here. Awesome ending with the double dives through the tables. Yuong Bucks really needed a win.

- The Lance Archer segment was one of my FAVORITE parts of the night. Archer is a fuckin beast. The way he destroyed those 4 guys with Jake Roberts narrating in the background was FUCKIN EPIC. It was shot like something out of a movie. I can't wait to see what they have for him next. He has the best record after MJF and I would really like for him to murder Cody soon and take the TNT Title at All Out in a gimmick rematch. The one guy's head going through the ceiling was hilarious. Great segment here that again re-established Archer as a threat. This guy doesn't feel buried even in the least so let's stop that talk. He feels just as much of a killer as he did before. Especially after tonight's cinematic type segment.

- Ivelisse vs Diamante was a good women's match. Big fan of Ivelisse so seeing her on Dynamite was great. I wish she would have picked up the win but Diamante winning isn't bad either. Its looking like these 2 will probably team for the tag tournament. Good debut. Shida vs Diamante next week should be good.

- Hangman vs 5 was decent, went a little too long though. The fact that Page didn't need the Dead Eye or the Buckshot Lariat to win made up for it though. No finisher wins always look dominant. What transpired after was good. FTR helping Page and Omega coming out late as shit was good storytelling. No way Omega doesn't flip his shit on Page and turn heel soon. Dark Order vs Omega/Page should be decent next week. They are ranked #1 and I'm glad they are not getting their shot at All Out. Get it out the way now.

- Really good tag team main event and to top it off we got the return of Sammy Guevara!!! Wasn't expecting him back so soon but I'm so glad he's no longer suspended. Twitter is gonna be a shitstorm lol. All 4 guys looked pretty good here and OC coming out at the end wasn't bad either.

Tonight was an awesome fuckin show and next week looks stacked too. *Overall rating: 9/10 *


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Of course AEW puts on their best show to date on the one fucking week that I can't be there for it.
> 
> I will watch a replay. *The fact Hammerstone and Lheurch say it was good shit gets me excited*.
> 
> ...


Ouch mate!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

^ No hate. Only skimmed the last couple pages.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> ^ No hate. Only skimmed the last couple pages.



Watch it backwards with hour 2 first. Youll enjoy it more.


----------



## Bret'Hitman'Hart (Jun 16, 2020)

I'll keep my thoughts short , as I am sure previous posts have been many paragraphs long. This was a high quality show and I thoroughly enjoyed it from start to finish. It was entertaining enough to keep me from flipping channels during commercial breaks. That being said I was pleasantly surprised at the TNT title match. It could have been way worse as we have all already witnessed. (Glad it was not warhorse , but this may yet happen.) Really looking forward to the tornado tag coming up , should be a good mixture of styles. The young bucks were trying to be a little different , points for trying but it ended up a typical super kick party. MJF was absolute gold and hasn't missed a step at all despite limited tv time. The women put on a good show and I really thought Iva was going to get the W. (Surprised at the outcome but happy they are injecting new bodies into the division.) The main event was fairly predictable and safe. I always enjoy Jericho since the wcw days so I am bias there. Sammys return could easly be counted down from 30 so it was predictable but would have been a nice pop with a real audience. Overall it was awesome and they did a great show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

First time in FOREVER that i give AEW Dynamite an overall huge thumbs up. Only NEG was the Dark Order, Marko Stunt and a brief dismay of "best friends w/OC at the end" but that didnt ruin the show. It had tons of pluses. Good job AEW!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

* On a side NOTE:

I wonder if since being on Dynamite that means AEW signed Eddie Kingston and the two girls (Diamante and Ivelisse or however you spell her name)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> ^ No hate. Only skimmed the last couple pages.


It was a very good show overall. First hour excellent. Second hour was good.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

sweepdaleg said:


> Did Kingston legit hurt his knee? I went back and watched the match and couldn't find the spot where he might have hurt it.


 I don't think so. The finish involved the Figure Four, so I THINK it was a work injury. But if it was, Kingston did a terrific job selling it because lots of people, including me, couldn't tell if it was real or not.


----------



## Bret'Hitman'Hart (Jun 16, 2020)

I believe both ladies are under contract now , Jr and Tony eluded to them participating as partners in the women's cup.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kenny was looking homeless as fuck lmao


I could dig a homeless deranged pyscho Kenny. Fuck it. Something different lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bret'Hitman'Hart said:


> I believe both ladies are under contract now , Jr and Tony eluded to them participating as partners in the women's cup.


Thats awesome! Womens division picked up a bit finally!!! Good.


----------



## Bret'Hitman'Hart (Jun 16, 2020)

Omegas shorts were 80's throw backs for sure lol


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Y'all are going to be mad when Stu and Uno win the tag belts next week. 

However it will be the start of a 5 week build to the Hangman/Omega match at All Out.


----------



## Bret'Hitman'Hart (Jun 16, 2020)

If they lose to dark order it saves FTR from a loss to them and also saves omega cowboys from a loss to FTR. Transitional champs are a must at times.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Thoughts..... I wasn't feeling Eddie Kingston vs Cody for some reason.. Cody hulking up after getting dropped on tacks was a bit odd too. This was Eddie Kingstons debut right? I really did enjoy the content & delivery of his promo, unfortunately I can't say the same for Cody too often. Moxleys too soft spoken and kooky with his delivery, didn't like that promo at all. Every one of the shield guys irks me and I sometimes wonder why that is. MJF almost never has a dull moment as a promo. The guy is super solid and seems to be treated like a big deal, which I'm really happy for. As a new AEW guy, I saw something great in MJF right away hes such an unlikeable dweeb and that makes for a great heel. Nice to see Brit Baker and Taz, people that have personality and mic talent. Glad to see Darby getting his ass kicked. I still don't see the purpose of the FTW title though, it might just be as meaningless as the nwa title in wwf 97/98. Its just a prop i guess. Jericho was solid in that promo, nothing too compelling but decent. Excellent tag match. This is literally the best tag thing ive seen in pro wrestling this year... now I'm starting to see why others are praising the division the way they are. Excellent ending but, i'll just say that everyone is doing superkicks these days. It's getting old. Good Lancher segment, him tossing one guy in the trash was gold. Didn't catch a word he said though. Evelisse vs. Dia monte was good but not great. Evelisse had my attention👀 Great match between page and the show of force. Dark orders been off and on for me. Cabanas an odd fit for a seemingly prominent role. Im curious to see how these other 5 members fit in. Okay main event but I really dislike jungle boys move set, really needs to work on storytelling and better execution instead of putting on a spotfest. Sammy Guevara back already? Ok.. Maybe Sasha will be ranting on twitter about him soon enough. Overall solid show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Y'all are going to be mad when Stu and Uno win the tag belts next week.
> 
> However it will be the start of a 5 week build to the Hangman/Omega match at All Out.


If it happens because Omega turns heel then I don't mind. DO won't be champs for long if they win them.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Of course AEW puts on their best show to date on the one fucking week that I can't be there for it.
> 
> I will watch a replay. The fact Hammerstone and Lheurch say it was good shit gets me excited.
> 
> ...


It was really good. They started off hot and never looked back. When something is really good I can ignore and roll my eyes at one or two dumb things just like in the AE.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Loved the first hour... felt like alpha male shit.... great intensity where you could feel the matches had meaning. 2nd hour was meh... went to the same old crap involving marco stunt and orange cassidy....but i'll take that first hour anytime...and its further proof you dont necessarily need a crowd to have a great show.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

If AEW dropped all its dead weight (dark order gimmick, marco stunt, orange cassidy, darby allen, avalon, colt cabana, etc) and just focused on ass kicking grow men they could create an unbelievable vibe that would get casual fans tuning in. The first hour was proof of what they are capable of.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If it happens because Omega turns heel then I don't mind. DO won't be champs for long if they win them.


I know it's going to happen i just don't know how.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

A strong episode of Dark and a great episode of Dynamite - AEW going from strength to strength ... I just hope new viewers are open minded and give it a chance...


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

This was actually a decent show. I thought I would give it as background noise and it actually got me paying attention. Kingston has always been good on the stick which helped out. The matches were decent to good. I wish I didn't have to see Marko Stunt but I guess I can't have everything. 

I have a couple nitpicks of course but they've already been brought up and I won't beat a dead horse. Not too shabby AE Dub...not too shabby.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

TONIGHT'S DYNAMITE WAS STRAIGHT FIRE!!!!

To all the haters saying they weren't holding back, well the last 3-4 weeks have been stepping up the quality even on DARK.Major story progression and match quality is getting better and better.AEW is showing they are only going to get better.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ECFuckinW said:


> TONIGHT'S DYNAMITE WAS STRAIGHT FIRE!!!!
> 
> To all the haters saying they weren't holding back, well the last 3-4 weeks have been stepping up the quality even on DARK.Major story progression and match quality is getting better and better.AEW is showing they are only going to get better.


Tonight was completely different than the previously three weeks. We all loved their presentation tonight because it was different than the others.

How hard is this?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Tonight was completely different than the previously three weeks. We all loved their presentation tonight because it was different than the others.
> 
> How hard is this?


Last 3 weeks were “Specials” so the formatting of the shows was different.

The difference was tonight, unlike previous Dynamites, they had all their heavy hitters, outside of the women’s division, involved and the energy was high through.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Tonight was completely different than the previously three weeks. We all loved their presentation tonight because it was different than the others.
> 
> How hard is this?


How hard is it to see progression???Tonight was hands down the best but the last few weeks have been great shows too.Both the fyter fest nights were good so was fight for the fallen......but look who I'm talking to no surprise.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Last 3 weeks were “Specials” so the formatting of the shows was different.
> 
> The difference was tonight, unlike previous Dynamites, they had all their heavy hitters, outside of the women’s division, involved and the energy was high through.


The specials sucked. 2/3 of them amazingly so. Imagine a show where you put an effort into being good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ECFuckinW said:


> How hard is it to see progression???Tonight was hands down the best but the last few weeks have been great shows too.Both the fyter fest nights were good so was fight for the fallen......but look who I'm talking to no surprise.


Sorry, but no. The last two weeks were bad. And everyone on here who criticizes AEW loved tonight's show. I wonder why? Did we all plan to like it before it aired or did they actually put a real show on?


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Sorry, but no. The last two weeks were bad. And everyone on here who criticizes AEW loved tonight's show. I wonder why? Did we all plan to like it before it aired or did they actually put a real show on?


Ok so just because YOU didnt like it dont mean shit.Tons of people enjoyed the specials too.You are a buzzkill lmao boop ignore you go.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ECFuckinW said:


> Ok so just because YOU didnt like it dont mean shit.Tons of people enjoyed the specials too.You are a buzzkill lmao boop ignore you go.


Congrats to you 23 days after you joined here. We all liked tonight's episode. Is that something to ignore?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Congrats to you 23 days after you joined here. We all liked tonight's episode. Is that something to ignore?


No but I guess you are 🤣


----------



## Bret'Hitman'Hart (Jun 16, 2020)

I have seen the usual suspects on this section of the forum and @Lheurch seems to be genuine. Some people may differ from week to week , as expected. However as we are all wrestling fans , we can enjoy it when its good no matter promotion. For now just enjoy the AEW victory and hope more is to come.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> Ok so just because YOU didnt like it dont mean shit.Tons of people enjoyed the specials too.You are a buzzkill lmao boop ignore you go.


Dont trip he always thinks if he doesn't like something then its garbage haha.I fully enjoyed the last few weeks as well.DARK has had some great matches and storyline stuff and dynamite has been getting better and better.AEW starting to push back into full gear covid 19 be dammed lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> No but I guess you are 🤣


What universe do you live in? Everyone liked today's episode. It should be clear on here now who is baiting and trying to start fights.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bret'Hitman'Hart said:


> I have seen the usual suspects on this section of the forum and @Lheurch seems to be genuine. Some people may differ from week to week , as expected. However as we are all wrestling fans , we can enjoy it when its good no matter promotion. For now just enjoy the AEW victory and hope more is to come.


We may disagree, we may not. You are new here and that is cool. I welcome you and hope we can have some good conversations.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> What universe do you live in? Everyone liked today's episode. It should be clear on here now who is baiting and trying to start fights.


It shouldn't be a surprise someone might not like the abrasive way you kinda dismiss someone's opinion.I thought it was funny he put you on ignore did that hurt your feelings?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It shouldn't be a surprise someone might not like the abrasive way you kinda dismiss someone's opinion.I thought it was funny he put you on ignore did that hurt your feelings?


If anyone actually puts me ignore on an internet forum it is pretty hilarious. It says a lot more about them then it does me. I loved tonight's show. Did you? If you did, why?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> Ok so just because YOU didnt like it dont mean shit.Tons of people enjoyed the specials too.You are a buzzkill lmao boop ignore you go.


Could you do me a solid and put me on ignore as well, so I won't feel compelled to bother with you?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> The specials sucked. 2/3 of them amazingly so. Imagine a show where you put an effort into being good.


In your opinion and that’s fine. I’m just saying comparing specials to regular episodes isn’t a good comparison since the shows are accomplishing different things.

This was the best regular Dynamite over the last few weeks tho.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ECFuckinW said:


> TONIGHT'S DYNAMITE WAS STRAIGHT FIRE!!!!
> 
> To all the haters saying they weren't holding back, well the last 3-4 weeks have been stepping up the quality even on DARK.Major story progression and match quality is getting better and better.AEW is showing they are only going to get better.





ECFuckinW said:


> Ok so just because YOU didnt like it dont mean shit.Tons of people enjoyed the specials too.You are a buzzkill lmao boop ignore you go.


- Everyone says they liked the show.

- This guy: HaTeRz!!11! THEY BEEN STEPPING UP DA QUALITY!!1 MUST FIGHT FOR NO REASON!!11!11! HATERZ!111!!

Just shut up dude, let the board unite and enjoy something together without being silly.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Just all around strong episode. One of the best of the empty arena era IMO.

* The Cody match with Kingston was a good physical fight and was a nice change. Kingston's line about fighting kids and he is a grown ass man was good stuff IMO. I like the TNT Title opening and this was a good way to start out of the gate.

* Moxley promo short and sweet and he again explained that Jon Moxley is exactly what he says he is and does what he says he will which is a vast departure from Dean Ambrose who many times was just all talk and little substance. I was hoping we were getting Mox/MJF next.

* MJF being a dick is great but him showing that anger and aggression is a nice touch.

* Britt's return match at All Out will be vs Swole hopefully it builds to Britt/Shida. Britt is Michael Jordan LOL.

* Bucks/Butcher & Blade was very entertaining.

* Women's match was fine.

* Archer throwing a guy through the roof was awesome.

* I like seeing them do something with Starks (he's a good talent) and the Tornado Tag has potential to be really good.

* Hangman vs Five was solid. Really looking forward to a Hangman solo run. Good storytelling with Page, FTR and Kenny who came out last. Who will turn on who or is it a red herring? Then you have the Bucks/FTR ever so slowly building. Brodie taking Colt away from the 5 on 1 attack of Hangman.

* Main Event was fun and the Sammy return was great. The more I see Jungle Express the more I like their dynamic. I don't hate Marko like most but I love seeing him get destroyed. Inner Circle is finally complete. Welcome Home Sammy!!! 


Pretty much everything that happened meant something no real filler.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ya'll getting me pumped. Can't wait to get off work and watch this show so I can join in on the convos.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

NXT Only said:


> In your opinion and that’s fine. I’m just saying comparing specials to regular episodes isn’t a good comparison since the shows are accomplishing different things.
> 
> This was the best regular Dynamite over the last few weeks tho.


Hasnt this technically been the only regular dynamite over the last few weeks?


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Agreed. I have been shitting on AEW lately but they really delivered tonight...especially the first hour. Kington set the tone for the night with a great promo shitting on all the little children in AEW. They kept the cringe comedy to a minimum tonight... dark order/marko/cassidey and friends were the only real low pojnt.
Its time to end the dark order....it just isnt working.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> Hasnt this technically been the only regular dynamite over the last few weeks?


1. Yes.

2. I’m saying in comparison to the actual dynamites pre-Fyter Fest/FFTF


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello fellow AEW fans after a strong episode of DARK,DYNAMITE did not fail to deliver in what can unanimously be seen as the best episode during the pandemic.Lets get to the action.

Dynamite opens with Tony Schivone good to have him back he and JR are great commentary.

Cody defends the TNT title vs......?????OH shit nice swerve its Eddie Kingston who immediately delves into a signature intense promo I loved him punking Arn and Cody excellent on the mic.Oh sweet impromptu NO DQ match nice touch.This is as JR would say it "a good ol fashioned slobber knocker ".(Wasn't aware Kingston managed Santana and Ortiz ....possibly split them from IC and reunite them with Kingston)Kingston whipping Cody with his own belt was nice,so was the power bomb onto thumbtacks.Kingston's moveset exentuates his heel character.Nice finish Cody slapping the shit outtake kingston then the figure 4 in the thumbtacks. Great match I fully enjoyed it,This is the open challenge aspect at its best opposed to sonny kiss.


Moxley promo was good and intense helped sell the decision by Taz to throw in the towel,nice job.


MJF vs Griff Garrison

Mjf is fire on the mic as usual just verbally tearing Griff to shreds I loved it.Nice aggression and trash talk during the match mjf is firing on all cylinders.Loved the mid match mic work turning it into sorta an I quit match lol making Griff admit MJF was undefeated.Sweet finish with the hybrid piledriver first I seen him use it.Great spotlight for MJF.


Schiavone interview with Reba and Britt Baker was pretty good.Britt is a great heel but the big takeaway was the hint that Baker will be back at ALL OUT.


Cage and Taz segment was good explaining "Towel Gate",Taz explaining he tore his bicep and was trying to save Cage etc etc.Oh shit hear comes darby aaaannnd Starks takes hom out then Cage destroys him.Oh moxley comes to save Allin I'm guessing this is setting up a tag match or a triple threat match.


WTF a womans tag tournament?My initial reaction was shock and dismay but after thinking about it,I think it could be very beneficial.It could lead to some new signings ,and can help identify who can be pushed in singles competition.Also some of the storylines could be entertaining so I'll hold out judging it until they fully announce everything. 


Jericho interview was entertaining with him still wearing the orange juice stained suit haha.Jericho bagging on Jurassic Express was hilarious. 


The Young Bucks vs Butcher & The Blade

Haha nice start with Bucks finding B&B butchering meat in the back before match starts. Love me a good ol back area brawl/streetfight.Lots if stiff moves and entertaining spots.It was nostalgic for me I enjoyed every second. Commentary was good i loved the super kicks up the escalator.When I talked about sprinkling in gimmick matches tonight is what I'm talking about excellent job tonight.Bucks double teams are so sweet but damn matt just got wrecked on the ramp.Loved the double table spot finish great match.


Lance archer and Jake Roberts segment was nicely done addressing how Archer feels misused in the company, then takes it out on a locker room of jobbers lol.Looks like Lance will be getting a storyline soon.


Diamante vs Ivelisse

Diamante has a cool look and entrance I like her but my girl Ivelisse is smoking hot.Nice start with both trash talking.The Big swole lil video was bad Swole is crap on the mic.Nice elbows by Ivelisse, nice stiff back and forth chops.Good battle both are lookin pretty good.Holy shit Diamante beat Ivelisse.....must be getting a push but I'm not happy I was hoping Ivelisse won.(both woman are welcomed additions to the roster)I wouldn't be against them as a tag team they already look similar.good match.


Alan #5 Angel's vs Hangman Page

Great to see Page back he is a star in the making.lol page had a mask under his bandana fuck covid.Angels is a solid worker as of late Dark Orders members have been looking better and better.Commentary doing a great job putting over the Dark Order.I really like when they have all Dark Order come stand in the entrance way, they really look intimidating and give off the cult vibe.I especially like pres10 Vance looking like the prince.Good match giving Angels some shine and getting page back in the mix being active.Nice powerbomb finish by page.....oh here comes Brodie Lee.Lmao Cabana coming out with Brodie reminds me of blue meanie with Raven being his bitch.Lee trying to recruit Page wasn't bad Brodie is getting a bit better on the mic.Lmao page calling them a cult was perfect its setting up something ok AEW you got me intrigued.OH nice FTR saving Page and Omega being late haha.Both storylines picking up very nicely done.


Jungle Express vs Jericho and Hager 

Lol inner circle cautiously looking up in the ring had me cracking up.Hager looks way better in his MMA trunks this look does wonders for him.Nice aggression by Jericho,Jungle boy is so damn good and still so young.Bro Hager and Luchasaurus banging on each other was entertaining.Nice agility on the ankle lock reversal by Hager he is looking real good tonight.Oh damn something busted Luchasaurus ear open it looks chewed up.You can hear the angry undertone of JR as the tag rules are still being loosely enforced. Stunt just blatantly interfered in the match in front of the ref.....JR did his best to play it off instead of explode in anger lol.Fir having the best tag division is wrestling they still need work on the basics of reffing and enforcing rules. Nice interference by P&P and man Jungle boy been isolated forever he's taking a beating.Luchadaurus finally in and man he's so agile for a big dude nice accuracy on the kicks. OH SHIT SERPENTICO just interfered is he going to replace Sammy in IC????OH DOUBLE SHIT IT IS SAMMY!!!!nice swerve welcome back.Oh shit ORANGE CASSIDY and BFs come to the rescue nice ending to a great episode. 


Excellent episode was a fucking banger.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Maybe they finally listend to the backlash. Just a thought


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TheDraw said:


> Maybe they finally listend to the backlash. Just a thought


I think they finally said fuck holding back til crowds return the filler matches and storylines weren't doing enough.AEW still has the best yet to come this is a card with them really trying IMO.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hoping Omega always being late for the save turns into a thing.

"I was on the toilet"
"I was on the end boss"
"I was sweeping my room"
"I was finishing my glass of milk"
"I was on the phone with Kota"
"I was researching Womens free agents"
"I couldn't find my wrestling pants"


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ya'll getting me pumped. Can't wait to get off work and watch this show so I can join in on the convos.


Enjoy man this episode was fire


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

It was a fantastic show.

I marked so hard for Kingston. That promo was fire. Please Tony sign this man. Give him a true run. He is phenomenal. I didn't even mind the smoke and mirrors because it was just so physical. @LifeInCattleClass what did you think of king? 

Mjf vs garrison was a fun squash. 

Britt was good 

The tazz promo was good. Essentially the same segment as dark with a happy ending. Looking forward to the tornado tag

The FCA was good for what it was. Butcher continues being a good big man. Blade wasn't terrible. The bucks were their usual self. The selling could have been better but that's the bucks for you. 

Page vs angels was good. Angels has potential. The dark order continue to grow on me. Aftermath was good. Like all the little stories there.

The women were decent 

The main event was a decent tv match. I almost shit my pants when serpentico interfered cause I do not want to see Luther feud with JE. never been so happy to see a shooting star in my life. Glad Sammy is back


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> It was a fantastic show.
> 
> I marked so hard for Kingston. That promo was fire. Please Tony sign this man. Give him a true run. He is phenomenal. I didn't even mind the smoke and mirrors because it was just so physical. @LifeInCattleClass what did you think of king?
> 
> ...


mate.... i am 100% sold on King

the guy was amazing - awesome promo, great smashmouth style, just acted legit - i loved him

they can definitely sign him - i hope they do


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

It was good, and it shows what can happen when you have people who should actually be there, and not the clowns they have. The downer for me was the main event with the should be retired Jericho and the best friends and orange, had to block it out my mind


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Wait wait wait wait...

Chip liked the show? For real? 

This must be the best Dynamite in AGES.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That was a good show! Lots of promos and great variation of in-ring action. Cody vs Kingston was solid. Loved the promo, Eddie Kingston guy, how has he never been on any major show yet, the guy can talk for days. Once IC is done, he can manage PnP.

Youngbucks vs Butcher and The Blade was surprisingly different than what I thought it would be. Reminded me of old smackdown backstage brawls when those games were fun. Loved the match, was very different than what YBs usually do and Butcher/Blade did well too.

Britt promo was good, Ivelisse should be signed.

MJF match was entertaining to watch.

Darby/Mox vs Cage/Starks seems to be the direction for now. I think they wont do MJF vs Mox but then again there's still plenty of time. I am okay with it if it doesnt happen.

Hangman vs #5 was okay-ish, I am glad it furthered the on-going storyline with Omega/FTR afterwards.

Main event was okay, enjoyed Luchasaurus/Hager action. Ending was good, so good to see Sammy back.

Edit: Good to see most of the people here enjoyed it. That's a pleasant surprise. I hope AEW continues on with this momentum.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Luchasaurus had a much better looking attire/mask in Lucha underground


I remember seeing him and thinking "what an amazing look".

I hope he brings this back when he turns heel on JB.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Swan-San said:


> It was good, and it shows what can happen when you have people who should actually be there, and not the clowns they have. The downer for me was the main event with the should be retired Jericho and the *best friends and orange, had to block it out my mind*


Just going to post this. Inner Circle running away from Trent, Chuck and Cassidy was silly though not as bad as Matt Hardy running them off on his own. Should have given them all baseball bats or chairs to make it believable.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That was definitely one of the greatest Dynamites ever.

Hot start with the TNT title match opening, Kingston was brilliant both on the mic and in the ring. Don't even mind the finish. Very interested to see where Kingston goes from here, whether that's a full time signing or not. After that showing, you simply have to sign him. Believable as a character and on the mic and more than serviceable in the ring.

Great to see MJF back on the mic and in the ring - match served its purpose.

Butcher & The Blade vs. Bucks was great fun - I really really like Butcher & The Blade, I hope their time comes. They do tend to lose alot, but I feel it doesn't really harm them. There ARE better tag teams in the company (FTR, Lucha Bros, Bucks etc) but I can see B&B continuing to be a great tag team.

Taz dominating on the mic as usual - loved the Starks/Cage partnership on DARK and I love it again today. Someone called Mox/Darby vs. Cage/Starks - I really hope Cage/Starks go over in that tag match, just have Darby take the pin and go from there. I reckon we may get Starks/Moxley on a Dynamite down the line too, which should hopefully be a good showing for Starks again. I assume MJF/Moxley cross paths in a few weeks time.

I was surprised Diamante won but I'm glad they are adding to their womens division - Shida/Diamante should be great next week. 

Archer destroying man was great. Genuinely got an lol out of me when he threw the guy through the ceiling and then put the other guy in the bin. Jake Roberts narrating over the top of it was nice. That's the thing with AEW I like, if some people don't feature (MJF, Archer etc) they go out of their way to mention their frustration for not being booked or not being involved in something when their talent deserves it. 

Angels really is quite impressive isn't he? The fact he's only 22 years old is even more impressive. He's going to be one of their big home grown talents in my opinion. Perhaps not necessarily a main eventer but definitely someone who can help enhance an upper mid card or main event talent. Really good showing by him - loved the fact Omega was last to come in to help Page just to add to the story of Page not having any friends or back up, despite the army of Dark Order soldiers.

Main event was what it was. I thought Jericho was used well, allowing Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus to both get their offence in, such an unselfish worker. LOVED the ending. It's so great to see Sammy Guevara back, not just because he's entertaining but because it just means more talent are available for the shows.

Next week looks fucking STACKED too.

Keep it up!


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

It was a solid show. Who was that guy who opened the show with the Cody promo? Great promo.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Love to see Mox/Darby vs Cage/Starks next week.


Only at the Bucks/BnB match but i think next week might be Cage/Starks v a jobber team to give them a win and then the following week theyll face Mox/Darby


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I think they finally said fuck holding back til crowds return the filler matches and storylines weren't doing enough.AEW still has the best yet to come this is a card with them really trying IMO.


It was far better than the shit they delivered with crowds too


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

It was better than the specials, and a number of Dynamites that have happened since the pandemic, yes.



MontyCora said:


> It was a solid show. Who was that guy who opened the show with the Cody promo? Great promo.


Eddie Kingston


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

I mean this to me was the first Dynamite in a while that was good all the way through. First hour was probably a little better but enjoyable. Keep going down this path and next weeks show looks good too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah - I particularly liked the subtle story telling at the end of Page/Angels.

It was a great show from start to finish with very little to criticise. Taz explained why he did what he did last week. They delved into Archer being angry that he's not being used or booked with a hilariously savage segment and Sammy returned - on top of great matches between Kingston/Cody and Bucks/B&B.

Next week looks good too.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> ^ No hate. Only skimmed the last couple pages.


Unforgivable..

I can't believe we are resoundingly positive about the show and some of us are still getting put on ignore. Some of you enjoy being the victim wayyyyyyy too much. Some of you don't want us to enjoy the show. Still on a bit of a high after this. I just want to enjoy wrestling and I've been feeling pretty shit about wrestling as a whole until today. I'm begging you, AEW. Please continue with this sort of show every week


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show. AEW can be really f'n good when they actually utilize their good, grown-ups looking talents
Wasn't sure about Kingston but his debut was fire.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I love how the pretty badly ignored Lance Archer got heated right back up again by having him literally beat up a room full of dudes and POP ONE GUYS HEAD THROUGH THE FUCKING CEILING.

Bravo to whoever thought up that gag.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Loves the Kingston promo but otherwise it was a mediocre show. 

Terrible debut for Ivelisse. They could have at least had a video package or something.

Main event was lackluster

Young bucks vs butcher and blade was way too choreographed to the point of being just ok.

Hangman Page beat a jobber and AEW had their weekly tradition of having a big brawl. They go to that well every week, usually 2 or 3 times a week. 

It's weird, their midcard title and tag titles they have done a really good job with but I could care less about their world champion and women's champion at this point. Hopefully MJF can add a little spark to the world title. They are clueless with their women's division. 

It definitely wasn't a bad show. I'd say every segment was mediocre to good. So it flowed pretty good. But there also wasn't really anything great either.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

P Thriller said:


> Loves the Kingston promo but otherwise it was a mediocre show.
> 
> Terrible debut for Ivelisse. They could have at least had a video package or something.
> 
> ...


Has there been episodes you enjoyed more?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> Only at the Bucks/BnB match but i think next week might be Cage/Starks v a jobber team to give them a win and then the following week theyll face Mox/Darby


It's been confirmed.

Moxley/Darby vs. Cage/Starks in a Tornado Tag next week.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Miles better than last week, I would say if this episode wasnt your cup of tea then what really is the point of even continuing to follow the show and you should just stick to one of the other promotions.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Lol, yeah ive seen the whole show now

Was last night the first of 2 eps to be filmed or was that the 2nd ep of 2 that were filmed a few weeks ago?

Would be crazy to see Cody try and pull off another match appearing to be fresh with all those punctures still fresh in his back!


----------



## Diamond Cutter (May 3, 2010)

will wait for Cornys verdict


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Promo-tastic show this week. Very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Lol, yeah ive seen the whole show now
> 
> Was last night the first of 2 eps to be filmed or was that the 2nd ep of 2 that were filmed a few weeks ago?
> 
> Would be crazy to see Cody try and pull off another match appearing to be fresh with all those punctures still fresh in his back!


2/2 filmed

next week is live


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> He needs to look the part and he just doesn't. I don't know if he's given up or just thinks he can do whatever he wants to get over but it's not working. I actually enjoyed his interaction with Stunt on BTE this week and I kinda wished they'd shown it on Dynamite this week because it planted more heel turn seeds. Someone buy this cunt a suit and tell him to wear it whenever there's a camera around.
> 
> Or just wear your tights and a leather jacket/black t-shirt for fucks sake. You won't be important if you don't look important


I sound like a broken record.. but I think he will once he turns heel.

Leather jacket and aviators.. that's more like a Washer Omega look.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> Miles better than last week, I would say if this episode wasnt your cup of tea then what really is the point of even continuing to follow the show and you should just stick to one of the other promotions.


this.

this is the show they give . It is not gonna change quick - if you didn’t like that, chances are you won’t like the next 2 years


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Fucking mjf is unreal, the guy made a squash match so entertaining and different than your typical squash despite it being completely one sided. Trying to think of a more entertaining heel on the mic since Hollywood rock without having to lazily resort to breaking kayfabe and "shooting" on the mic.

Who the hell saw that little swerve coming in what was looking like an inevitable darby/cage feud seems to actually be a starks/darby feud happening instead, looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 2/2 filmed
> 
> next week is live


Thanks makes sense that Cody had a weeks break for wounds to heal


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Apparently the Bucks and the Blade were pretty messed up after the match


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The Butcher! Was presented like a beast on last night's episode.

the butcher! and the blade! Are a underrated team in aew, they have been delivering in the last month or so.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Apparently the Bucks and the Blade were pretty messed up after the match


Bucks needs to tone it down a bit. They aren't getting any younger and their body is beaten up already.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The only negative on the show was MJF's promo before his match. Doing the 'repeat what my opponent said but in a high pitch mocking voice' is just sad. It was sad when Rock did it and it's still sad.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I was pleasantly surprised. Honestly ive only watched episodes shortly after the pandemic, though ive missed a bunch also but from what ive seen, last night was the best thus far. From seeing so many lackluster dynamites this was really refreshing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Thanks makes sense that Cody had a weeks break for wounds to heal


it seems he is getting Warhorse next week - so, should give him an easy beat - dude has been burning it hard


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Butcher & Blade have been awesome recently


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Helluva show for me. Very strong first hour. It almost felt like they wanted to make a point to turn up the aggression coming off the heels of WWE's Extreme Rules, which I don't consider a bad thing at all.

Tailed off a bit that last hour but to be fair, that first hour was a tough act to follow. I'm curious to see their approach to women's tag team tournament. That was one thing I really wanted them to have and my armchair booking wanted to see Bea Priestly and Jamie Hayter (one signed, one not, neither in the US at the moment if I'm not mistaken) be the staple of that division. At any rate that should be fun to see rolled out.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Awesome episode last night...I think maybe they've realized some of the pacing on previous shows has been off. This one seemed hot almost the entire way, from start to finish. Every match meant something and advanced a storyline in some way.

Eddie Kingston is a guy who I haven't seen much of, but the match with Cody was excellent and told a story. Has it been revealed if he's been signed, or was this more of a one off appearance?

I agree that Butcher and Blade have been delivering lately, after kind of being mired for a while. Was it ever announced why Allie is no longer with them?

I like the idea of the women's tag tourney. I agree with sentiment there shouldn't be belts...make it a trophy.

Nice swerve at the end of the show...I honestly thought that maybe Serpentico was joining the IC, to sort of replace Sammy...but then there's Sammy! Nice end to the show...and three huge matches announced that all have me pumped up for it.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Has there been episodes you enjoyed more?


A couple. Maybe I just wan't in the mood last night. I kept getting annoyed by little things like that stupid FTW belt that they keep pretending is cool. Or Britt Baker Ripping off Bayley's Role Model Schtick or how choreographed the tag match felt. It is possible that I just watched it more critically than I usually do.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

My thoughts as I watch it for the first time:

- Kingston promo was really good. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Not sure why they've randomly booked a no disqualification match between these two though. Why not build to it? Solid brawl but can't call it good after Cody gets smashed into tacks and is hit with a back suplex only to instantly stand up and hit a clothesline.

- Moxley promo was solid.

- MJF taking too long with the enhancement guy even with the promo.

- Britt Baker 100 times better than she has been for the last 2 months.

- Starks joins Team Taz. Interesting. I don't see him fitting in there too well but at least they're going to do something with him.

- Follow up on Cage and Taz from last week is good. Excuse for why isn't a good one though if Cage is such a powerful and strong man Moxley wouldn't have been able to tear his bicep. Team Taz beating the fuck out of Darby is good

- We're doing a women's tag team tournament but there is no prize. Even if it was just bullshit "16 teams compete this Summer for 50,000 dollars!" it gives motivation and reasoning. What we saw here doesn't tell us anything.

- Fancy that, Jericho cuts a promo without comedy and it's actually good.

- Falls Count Anywhere was fun for the first 5 minutes but went so long that I had to eventually skip to the end. Table spot was cool though I'll admit that.

- Wasn't into the Archer deal too much.

- Women's match is meh. Skipped it after a few minutes

- Didn't mind Five/Page but a strong example of a match that was way too long. Page should be able to beat a dark order goon in like 3-4 minutes flat.

- Brodie Lee actually bearable this week.

- Page is really likeable and at only 29 years old he could be a big time player for AEW. Total package really.

- Next weeks card looks strong.

- Didn't mind the main event tag. Bit long though.

- Did enjoy Sammy's return. Unique way to bring him back and more of that unpredictability that we've been wanting.

Good shit AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> - Wasn't into the Archer deal too much.


this tells me we’ll never sit around the same campfire of likes / dislikes  

such a good backstage bit


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Banger of a show, excellent throughout.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome show last night. I loved every part of it except the Mako Stunt bits. Favorite parts of the night were Lance Archer and Eddie Kingston. Even the Dark Order wasn't that bad. Alan Angels is a helluva talent. Can't wait for next week. 



Diamond Cutter said:


> will wait for Cornys verdict


Lol dont worry about Cornette, what are YOUR thoughts


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just look who featured last night compared to previous weeks...

Eddie Kingston - Great choice, fantastic promo worker and making the match a no DQ was the perfect environment for him.

MJF - Guaranteed gold when he appears.

Cage & Ricky Starks - Continuity of what we saw on Dark. 

Butcher & Blade - A tag team that many are warming too.

Diamante and Ivelisse - Two women I can see fans getting behind.

Luchasauras and Jungle Boy - No Marko in the match makes them instantly better.

Inner Circle - Sammy is back, happy days.

Past three weeks have featured Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt(In a match), Brandi Rhodes, Private Party, Joey Janela, Nyla Rose, Dark Order, Colt Cabana and Best Friends. All of those are either green or not tv worthy.

Feature your better talent then you get a good show, that’s exactly what AEW did last night. This needs to be the way forward, especially as they head towards All Out, consistency is key.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It was indeed really good. I actually enjoyed a wrestling show without getting a migraine.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Eddie Kingston absolutely should get a contract, but god damn this roster is getting HUGE


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Given they can seemingly lock down any leaking with the closed set - they're better off taping shows and cleaning them up in post production than airing live. No promos should happen in the ring - they should be backstage interviews or pre-taped on-location promo's for variety.

Mad King should be signed. He'd be a good mid-card act. His mouth could keep him over/relevant with 50-50 booking.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> - Wasn't into the Archer deal too much.





LifeInCattleClass said:


> this tells me we’ll never sit around the same campfire of likes / dislikes
> 
> such a good backstage bit


When he put that one dude into the ceiling tile and then in the trash I legit laughed out loud which I almost never do with this stuff any more. I loved every second of that segment.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah even my "old" (37) critical ass liked the show. I originally had it going as background noise while I did research in another browser window but when I heard my man Kingston out cutting a promo I'm like....yeah I need to listen to this man. I was a Kingston guy back in Chikara vids and NWA, and saw some clips of his TNA work a few months ago and I was a fan of his since. Top 5 promo in the business today. As someone stated earlier, he really did set the tone for the night. The matches all in all were decent, no real silliness or stupidity, commentary was good, I turned it off about 2 minutes before the show ended but apparently I missed BF coming out (thankfully) or that would have soured me on the show a bit. It wasn't perfect (no show is and never will be to every fan) but I would put it somewhere between mediocre and good but more towards good.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

Best wrestling television episode of the year so far


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

Five out of five.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Yeah it was fire, I was initially just going to check out the highlights for this week's show after being down on the product from last week's offering but within aew minutes of the highlights I thought fuck it this looks like it's worth watching the full show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> When he put that one dude into the ceiling tile and then in the trash I legit laughed out loud which I almost never do with this stuff any more. I loved every second of that segment.


dude.... all of that was my jam


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I noticed that both Impact and Dynamite this week had a lot of positive reviews and both Episodes were more adult focused compelling character and story telling driven with more real aggression. One thing i have noticed in the past year that every time Impact or AEW have done more Acting more character based adult driven segments everyone has talked positive about it.Its very clear that this is what the industry wants this is even what teenagers want. Look at Instagram as the top media hub of the world.Its flooded with people doing what we do best,Being super weird,Odd,Crazy,Wild and is flooded with women acting wild and sexual.Its just how we naturally are. When we saw guys having compelling intense story between each other and we see intense characters like what we used to see people had postive feedback. AEW is rated 14 so this is where its going to be driven by. wwe does not present this what so ever.

WAKE UP WRESTLERS, NO ONE WANTS TO SEE YOU PLAY YOUR FUCKING SELF.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> When he put that one dude into the ceiling tile and then in the trash I legit laughed out loud which I almost never do with this stuff any more. I loved every second of that segment.


The Jake Robert's background narration was so awesome, really felt like a mini-movie lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The Jake Robert's background narration was so awesome, really felt like a mini-movie lol



Yeah that was really interesting segment. Really liked him doing that


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The Jake Robert's background narration was so awesome, really felt like a mini-movie lol


The fact that we get Jake Roberts promos in 2020 makes me very happy.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Pretty good and enjoyable episode

Well done for having Cody go against "anyone", does this mean after they lose they are offered an AEW contract? Dont know the guy I dipped in and out Wrestling-the pre-promo was pretty good, not sure if I'`d open TV with a thumb tack using match maybe too old school here-If they sign this guy have him beat Luther then get rid of him.

Ivelisse was a bit off but I hope she is signed proper and given a future, really good talent OK match

A two day delay tho from Brandi/Allie talking about things to an actual tournament? bit knee jerk

Yeah the subtle Omega-Page thing was good, Ive not got Kenny but feel him working heel I would so much more 

5 out of 5 unapolgetically for MJF, I thought the World Title would be too early and he should be the man to topple Cody but he is that damn good- It's like he spends all his time learning from Candido, Hernandez and Blanchard, people will pay to see this guy get beat up! 
I dont know how much is MJF and how much is booking and character development but someone is doing an astounding job! 

Wish we could change B+B win/loss record as they always deliver 

Even the most boring wrestler in the World was good on the Mic!


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Awesome show last night. I loved every part of it except the Mako Stunt bits. Favorite parts of the night were Lance Archer and Eddie Kingston. Even the Dark Order wasn't that bad. Alan Angels is a helluva talent. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> I remember seeing him and thinking "what an amazing look".
> 
> I hope he brings this back when he turns heel on JB.


What the actual hell, that one looks one thousand times BETTER


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

prosperwithdeen said:


> FUCK they’re going with the Diamanté push instead


They are testing Ivelisse´s reputation to see whether she can be a team player. I expected her to lose.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't agree with the cheerleading. It didn't hold my attention. All of the same problems persist-- *jobbers and no-names* in multiple matches, big names going to Impact instead, *more Dork Hoarders*, no Shida or Ford matches, *only one women's match on the show*, *garbage wrestling* (this kills kayfabe instead of drawing viewers), mid-card main event, and most importantly, the *failure to create a narrative/continuity in the episode* by opening with Mox/Cage/Allin and using the segment to create a main event or 8PM tag match. This is f'n basics in writing. What in the name of Jumpin Jeff Farmer's loins is going on in this company?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> They are testing Ivelisse´s reputation to see whether she can be a team player. I expected her to lose.


Yeah that would make sense, Diamante is good too though so I don't mind much


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> I don't agree with the cheerleading. It didn't hold my attention. All of the same problems persist-- *jobbers and no-names* in multiple matches, big names going to Impact instead, *more Dork Hoarders*, no Shida or Ford matches, *only one women's match on the show*, *garbage wrestling* (this kills kayfabe instead of drawing viewers), mid-card main event, and most importantly, the *failure to create a narrative/continuity in the episode* by opening with Mox/Cage/Allin and using the segment to create a main event or 8PM tag match. This is f'n basics in writing. What in the name of Jumpin Jeff Farmer's loins is going on in this company?


If this ain't for you then I cant see you ever being a fan of the product anytime in the near future and would surely be better off sticking to tna or wwe for now rather than putting yourself through and wasting time watching something you obviously dont like?


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> Could you do me a solid and put me on ignore as well, so I won't feel compelled to bother with you?


Wish granted.Boop saves us both the hastle.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> I don't agree with the cheerleading. It didn't hold my attention. All of the same problems persist-- *jobbers and no-names* in multiple matches, big names going to Impact instead, *more Dork Hoarders*, no Shida or Ford matches, *only one women's match on the show*, *garbage wrestling* (this kills kayfabe instead of drawing viewers), mid-card main event, and most importantly, the *failure to create a narrative/continuity in the episode* by opening with Mox/Cage/Allin and using the segment to create a main event or 8PM tag match. This is f'n basics in writing. What in the name of Jumpin Jeff Farmer's loins is going on in this company?


how many bad takes can there be in one post? Only the above will tell us the answer


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> - Everyone says they liked the show.
> 
> - This guy: HaTeRz!!11! THEY BEEN STEPPING UP DA QUALITY!!1 MUST FIGHT FOR NO REASON!!11!11! HATERZ!111!!
> 
> Just shut up dude, let the board unite and enjoy something together without being silly.


Next time you pull your bad grandpa attitude I'll remember this haha.Just pointing out that alot of us were saying AEW was holding back cuz of covid and you guys were denying it and what have you.Glad you enjoyed the show finally but we all come on here mostly happy with shows and you guys come piss on our parade doesn't it suck?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't enjoy it. 

Hardcore matches with no build just don't do anything for me anymore.

I enjoyed MJF's promo and match and I'm glad Sammy is back.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lance Archer throwing micro-Sheamus into the ceiling and then in the trash was my favorite thing they have done as a company. Overall this was their best episode and having so many great moments let me overlook the things I did not like, just like in the AE. I hope they use this as momentum to keep it strong going forward. They need to permanently keep Marko, Chuck Taylor, Jelly, Sonny Kiss, etc off national TV.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

It honestly felt pretty similar to a late 90's RAW episode. Fantastic pacing, a great job getting a lot of guys featured without things feeling rushed. Some nice yet simple storytelling, some highly entertaining matches, debuts, returns, hardcore matches etc..this show has elements for everyone. 

That show was EXACTLY what I wanted and hoped for from AEW when they originally announced their Television deal. 

I've been pretty vocal about my displeasure for their last couple of shows but this one delivered in a big way.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

That was such a good show. I thought it was a nice card ahead but still I loved it. 

Even the DO stuff i'm getting to enjoy, I guess I can start taking them more as a rib with the whole in-denial about being a cult and getting offended by it, and Page sold well the segment. Still, I think if DO don't win the titles next week, I'd have them disband soon and have Stu be the breakout star against Brodie. 

MJF is such a bastard, loved his segment.

Great main event. I love JR on commentary lmao, "If Jungle boy weighted more that elbow would have had more power behind it", yes JR tell the guy to get those muscles. Jericho beating up Marko was cool, and I think I enjoyed Ortiz for the first time ever when I saw him hitting him with his cap. Sammy's return was great!


Decent show-case for the women, I'm sure there's many indy girls that would be great additions to AEW, hopefully they start finding more talent.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Your spot on, The DO leading into Omega-Page was a well thought out and well written segment

I cannot even knock Brodie Lee! He did his part well


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’ve been rewatching some highlights from last night

one thing that nobody mentioned

he just had the mic for all of 20 sec - but Hangman did real good. Was natural and had great delivery

think that should be noted


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Thinking about it, the show had ‘intense’ pace

it was 1 in the morning in the UK and I thought ‘i’ll watch 20min and catch the rest tomorrow’

2min it, i was hooked and up until 3:45 - talking about the show still for 45 min

it was just intense - short, hard hitting promos, stories being told, hard matches

time flew by


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ve been rewatching some highlights from last night
> 
> one thing that nobody mentioned
> 
> ...


I mentioned that. Said he's super likeable, good looking and could be a big star for AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I mentioned that. Said he's super likeable, good looking and could be a big star for AEW.


well, 10 points for Slytherin then


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Good show tonight, shows what they can produce when they put their better stars on show.

Good points
MJF is in a league of his own at the moment, put a belt on him
B&B and attitude era throwback brawl
Tazz/Cage/Starks stable - Starks isn’t the biggest but he’s in great shape and is deceptively strong as shown on dark which is why he’s a more believable threat than Darby
Archer ceiling tile scene was awesome
Hangman is awesome and future FOTC, FTR coming to rescue first also a nice touch
Sammy’s return swerve, was genuinely surprised, hopefully he sings next week

Bad points
Cody hulking up a few times
Mox is a shadow of the guy that debuted and then put omega through a glass table
Omega killing it on BTE and then turning up in shorts and t-shirt, WTF
Inner circle having another tag team match that their tag team doesn’t fight in, then best friends arriving at end, show should have finished on Sammy’s return and not another mass brawl/clusterfuck

Enjoyable show though and good points outweighed the bad so optimistic going forward to all out.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ve been rewatching some highlights from last night
> 
> one thing that nobody mentioned
> 
> ...


His promo work in the ring and backstage has gone under the radar, he has real effortless authenticity to him where nothing about his character or ring work feels forced or fake.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> His promo work in the ring and backstage has gone under the radar, he has real effortless authenticity to him where nothing about his character or ring work feels forced or fake.


that is the word - his bit on the mic was ‘effortless’

you’ve summed it up

good take


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

This is what happens when you allow your best talkers to talk, and showcase the actual talent on the show; it usually results in something good.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah but was anyone injured on that dynamite? There seemed to a lot of risky bumps.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

There was even a good women match! These bitches were throwing down harder than Thunder Rosa! lol

And finally Adam Page had an actual single match! Was is this, is this real life? Don't they realise how freaking good this guy is?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

amazing show. i don't think even the most critical people here can deny it. 

keep it up AEW. and please don't give dark order the tag belts. it is not gonna be a thing lol


----------



## Keister Fredrickson (Jul 17, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> amazing show. i don't think even the most critical people here can deny it.



Don't talk too fast. The Wood is probably putting the finishing touches on his dissertation about how much the show sucked


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

A bit of a conspiracy theory perhaps, but one that I keep thinking about after the podcast with Tony Khan and Bischoff. Did the flow and production of the show not feel more like something you would've got from a Bischoff era Nitro? I know he gets an awful lot of stick for things that happened in WCW booking wise, but there's no denying he was fantastic with the production stuff. 

Could he be working with them already, even in a consultant sort of role? As something felt rather different than what we have been getting and it felt a lot smoother.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

lots of injuries after the show. Was it worth it?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Freezer Geezer said:


> A bit of a conspiracy theory perhaps, but one that I keep thinking about after the podcast with Tony Khan and Bischoff. Did the flow and production of the show not feel more like something you would've got from a Bischoff era Nitro? I know he gets an awful lot of stick for things that happened in WCW booking wise, but there's no denying he was fantastic with the production stuff.
> 
> Could he be working with them already, even in a consultant sort of role? As something felt rather different than what we have been getting and it felt a lot smoother.


good point. hadn't thought of that. watched some old nitros lately and can definetly see some resemblence


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Mister Sinister said:


> I don't agree with the cheerleading. It didn't hold my attention. All of the same problems persist-- *jobbers and no-names* in multiple matches, big names going to Impact instead, *more Dork Hoarders*, no Shida or Ford matches, *only one women's match on the show*, *garbage wrestling* (this kills kayfabe instead of drawing viewers), mid-card main event, and most importantly, the *failure to create a narrative/continuity in the episode* by opening with Mox/Cage/Allin and using the segment to create a main event or 8PM tag match. This is f'n basics in writing. What in the name of Jumpin Jeff Farmer's loins is going on in this company?


Normally I would agree with you but I can't say I didn't enjoy most of the show. I was shocked that I actually liked it. 

All it would have took was Marko Stunt getting offense on any main player (or any wins at all, disgusted to see he actually won a couple matches on DARK) or Sonny Kiss doing....whatever the hell he does to give an almost auto-bad personal rating but that was kept off and an actual wrestling show happened.

As long as they keep the geeks on DARK and quit with their putting politics in their wrestling or better yet just get rid of them then they're shows will be all the better for it and I may actually be interested again. 

I doubt anyone is going to be like "oh man...they fired Marko Stunt...f*ck this company! I'm out!" I think they may start realizing this hopefully.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Aedubya said:


> Butcher & Blade have been awesome recently


They need to get a dang push. I'm tired of hearing/seeing them lose.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BigCy said:


> Normally I would agree with you but I can't say I didn't enjoy most of the show. I was shocked that I actually liked it.
> 
> All it would have took was Marko Stunt getting offense on any main player (or any wins at all, disgusted to see he actually won a couple matches on DARK) or Sonny Kiss doing....whatever the hell he does to give an almost auto-bad personal rating but that was kept off and an actual wrestling show happened.
> 
> ...


I mean technically stunt hit a hurricanrana and missiledropkick but. Hurris don't count as damaging and the dropkick was sold like you just got static shock.

Basically stunt offense sold correctly. More annoying than damaging


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

alex0816 said:


> good point. hadn't thought of that. watched some old nitros lately and can definetly see some resemblence


Hmmm either coincidence or yes, possibly.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

A question for the AEW faithful.

You all are saying this show which had an athletic approach, was punchy, flowed well, had serious segments with limited comedy and all the other compliments was one of the best they've put on in a while and I'd agree with that. However, you guys have been arguing for months that serious shows with limited comedy isn't what you guys want and that you guys prefer the likes of Orange Cassidy, Joey Janela etc over serious wrestlers because wrestling is meant to be silly, fun and fake.

So with this show put on that to most of you is at the very least comparable to the silly and stupid stuff can we all now openly admit that maybe a serious sports style approach is indeed the way to go?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Freezer Geezer said:


> A bit of a conspiracy theory perhaps, but one that I keep thinking about after the podcast with Tony Khan and Bischoff. Did the flow and production of the show not feel more like something you would've got from a Bischoff era Nitro? I know he gets an awful lot of stick for things that happened in WCW booking wise, but there's no denying he was fantastic with the production stuff.
> 
> Could he be working with them already, even in a consultant sort of role? As something felt rather different than what we have been getting and it felt a lot smoother.


Great point. It did seem punchy like a Bischoff show would and the basic story telling that makes sense such as Moxley & Darby Vs Cage & Starks. The Sammy revelation is straight from the late 1990's Eric playbook also.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

JBLGOAT said:


> lots of injuries after the show. Was it worth it?


Do expand


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> *Lance Archer throwing micro-Sheamus into the ceiling and then in the trash was my favorite thing they have done as a company. *Overall this was their best episode and having so many great moments let me overlook the things I did not like, just like in the AE. I hope they use this as momentum to keep it strong going forward. They need to permanently keep Marko, Chuck Taylor, Jelly, Sonny Kiss, etc off national TV.


Mine is still the Jericho/Inner Circle vignette on Cody which feels like it occurred years ago but I laughed out loud at this


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So with this show put on that to most of you is at the very least comparable to the silly and stupid stuff can we all now openly admit that maybe a serious sports style approach is indeed the way to go?







If only there WAS a serious sports style presentation out there we could all enjoy when we want something that has no stupidity at all. No Irish whips, no punches that do zero damage, no "If the hero catches the rope the heel gets to hold on for 5 seconds before being DQ'd for no good reason" nonsense rules. If only SOMEONE would build a sports-based fighting organization with amazing real promos and unpredictable action!


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I see some criticism of hangman having a more competitive match with Angel's than it should have been and there have definitely been instances of the top stars allowing certain throw away matches of being too competitive in aew but I personally think Angel's is better than just being a 3 or 4 minute squash guy, I mean look at say buddy Murphy for the other brand, he's pretty much a glorified jobber but he will dish out competitive matches with anyone on their show, that's the level Angel's should be at at the very least.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Great point. It did seem punchy like a Bischoff show would and the basic story telling that makes sense such as Moxley & Darby Vs Cage & Starks. The Sammy revelation is straight from the late 1990's Eric playbook also.





Freezer Geezer said:


> A bit of a conspiracy theory perhaps, but one that I keep thinking about after the podcast with Tony Khan and Bischoff. Did the flow and production of the show not feel more like something you would've got from a Bischoff era Nitro? I know he gets an awful lot of stick for things that happened in WCW booking wise, but there's no denying he was fantastic with the production stuff.
> 
> Could he be working with them already, even in a consultant sort of role? As something felt rather different than what we have been getting and it felt a lot smoother.


now guys.... let’s give the devil its due

this was the elite booking like always / very similar to a lot of their pre-covid shows

they just decided to pull the trigger instead of holding back


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> If only there WAS a serious sports style presentation out there we could all enjoy when we want something that has no stupidity at all. No Irish whips, no punches that do zero damage, no "If the hero catches the rope the heel gets to hold on for 5 seconds before being DQ'd for no good reason" nonsense rules. If only SOMEONE would build a sports-based fighting organization with amazing real promos and unpredictable action!


This is such a cop out response to a legitimate question. I don't know what I expected. You don't have an answer do you?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BigCy said:


> They need to get a dang push. I'm tired of hearing/seeing them lose.


they won the week prior in the 8 man (or 2 weeks prior, i forget)

but yeah, they need to be in the top 5 consistently


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes good show but I wasn't all that surprised. I was kind of expecting it to pick up the pace and start with actual feuds for All Out after tv specials were done.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

alex0816 said:


> amazing show. i don't think even the most critical people here can deny it.
> 
> keep it up AEW. and please don't give dark order the tag belts. it is not gonna be a thing lol


if you’re on the board TK, don‘t listen to this dude

its the Dark Orders’ time - give em the belts


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

JBLGOAT said:


> lots of injuries after the show. Was it worth it?


Messed up does not mean injured.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> A question for the AEW faithful.
> 
> You all are saying this show which had an athletic approach, was punchy, flowed well, had serious segments with limited comedy and all the other compliments was one of the best they've put on in a while and I'd agree with that. However, you guys have been arguing for months that serious shows with limited comedy isn't what you guys want and that you guys prefer the likes of Orange Cassidy, Joey Janela etc over serious wrestlers because wrestling is meant to be silly, fun and fake.
> 
> So with this show put on that to most of you is at the very least comparable to the silly and stupid stuff can we all now openly admit that maybe a serious sports style approach is indeed the way to go?


there was zero difference between these shows and their pre-covid

you guys just forgot how good they can be since they were holding back story stuff

this was a normal pre-covid dynamite with intense pacing - non-stop stuff happening, lotsa car crash stuff

nothing to do with comedy or any other

i mean, we had a no DQ, a falls count anywhere, a mjf squash, a hangman squash and beatdown and a tag main event

hardly sports based


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> This is such a cop out response to a legitimate question. I don't know what I expected. You don't have an answer do you?


Do YOU watch UFC or do you also bitch about wanting realism while not actively watching the realistic product?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Do YOU watch UFC or do you also bitch about wanting realism while not actively watching the realistic product?


I've been watching UFC since 1996. They're not the same thing. Watching UFC has nothing to do with wanting a realistic pro wrestling company that utilizes serious looking talents who would be able to beat me in a fight. Also again, I rarely ask for realism. That's the other guys. I just want an entertaining show and if they're going to use humour I don't want it to be fucking shit like Marko Stunt. Fuck, Danhausen is one of my favourite things in wrestling at the moment and it's dumb. Stop confusing our opinions because you're too lazy to comprehend our opinions.

This episode was far better than anything AEW have ever done. Even pre-covid. They took most of the show seriously and it was obvious. They have had good parts, pre-covid I was enjoyed 50% of the show and the rest was terrible. This was 99% a really good show.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> I've been watching UFC since 1996. They're not the same thing. Watching UFC has nothing to do with wanting a realistic pro _*wrestling*_ company


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

BigCy said:


> Normally I would agree with you but I can't say I didn't enjoy most of the show. I was shocked that I actually liked it.
> 
> All it would have took was Marko Stunt getting offense on any main player (or any wins at all, disgusted to see he actually won a couple matches on DARK) or Sonny Kiss doing....whatever the hell he does to give an almost auto-bad personal rating but that was kept off and an actual wrestling show happened.
> 
> ...


I don't think the mass audience cares about the minutia of what many on here have been complaining about for weeks (like how many minutes a jobber lasts or how much offense they get). The issues for this show are that they are putting vanilla jobbers with no personality on television at all (not Marko Stunt who actually has character and a team), the lack of more big signings to progress the roster (Goldberg, EC3, Miro, etc) and the lack of continuity in the show to hook viewers with drama.

Like I said, I wasn't drawn in. They didn't hold me on Wed. I changed the channel multiple times. I don't care about these indie nobodies. They clearly made the indie fans' panties wet on here, but it's not going to move the ratings needle, and the hardcore fans need to wake up to it.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Seeing as hangman brought up how obvious it is that the dark order is pretty much a cult rather than some type of new age religious group I would like to see the aew to copy from the shady shit scientology does when people try to discredit them by having the dark order going all out with largely false character assassination vignettes of wrestlers that they get into feuds with.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

I really enjoyed it. Lots of good promos and action.. best one I’ve seen so far


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> Do expand


B&B +Young Bucks and DArby Allin


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JBLGOAT said:


> B&B +Young Bucks and DArby Allin


BnB just said on the twitters 10min ago they weren’t injured


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Mine is still the Jericho/Inner Circle vignette on Cody which feels like it occurred years ago but I laughed out loud at this


That was definitely fantastic too. Hope we see more of this style.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Great point. It did seem punchy like a Bischoff show would and the basic story telling that makes sense such as Moxley & Darby Vs Cage & Starks. The Sammy revelation is straight from the late 1990's Eric playbook also.


At the beginning, AEW did the guy in a mask fake out a bunch of times. I know Chris Jericho and Christopher Daniels have done it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they won the week prior in the 8 man (or 2 weeks prior, i forget)
> 
> but yeah, they need to be in the top 5 consistently


They definitely need a push and a better deal considering they have to work a second job in the kitchen at the stadium to make ends meet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> They definitely need a push and a better deal considering they have to work a second job in the kitchen at the stadium to make ends meet.


working with meat is their forever hobby

they do it for the love of steaks


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

donald gurovich said:


> they don't really work in a kitchen lol, that's just their gimmick


but they were in the kitchen on Wednesday.... working  

are you trying to confuse us again?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> A question for the AEW faithful.
> 
> You all are saying this show which had an athletic approach, was punchy, flowed well, had serious segments with limited comedy and all the other compliments was one of the best they've put on in a while and I'd agree with that. However, you guys have been arguing for months that serious shows with limited comedy isn't what you guys want and that you guys prefer the likes of Orange Cassidy, Joey Janela etc over serious wrestlers because wrestling is meant to be silly, fun and fake.
> 
> So with this show put on that to most of you is at the very least comparable to the silly and stupid stuff can we all now openly admit that maybe a serious sports style approach is indeed the way to go?


Lol no one here prefers Janela and OC over the serious approach. You know that's not the case and you're twisting the way the discussions went down. I think everyone enjoyed the way things were pre-COVID over how they were between April and July.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> there was zero difference between these shows and their pre-covid
> 
> you guys just forgot how good they can be since they were holding back story stuff
> 
> ...


This is the level of stuff we were getting for every PPV and Dynamite before COVID, there was one Dynamite where they gave us Omega and Hangman vs PAC & Moxley in the main event. That style of programming is of course what we all want as opposed to pandemic TV.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Doesn't pertain to this week's show, but:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286692623193759744


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> Doesn't pertain to this week's show, but:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286692623193759744


nice - glad they didn‘t save it for a ‘shock’

get it out of the way, get your interwebs buzz and move on

edit> kingston and warhorse are the 2 names fans asked most for, and AEW has given it to them. That should be commended

cody already throwing shade


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286698400134713344


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> Doesn't pertain to this week's show, but:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286692623193759744


Hmmm, well ok then! I thought for sure it would be Zack Ryder next week lol. Don't know who Warhorse is but hopefully its good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is a little doccie i found

kinda like him more now - still haven’t seen a match - will wait for Wed to see him the first time


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hadn't heard of Warhorse until a few weeks ago or whenever Arn mentioned him on that video - but I decided to check out some of his stuff since then and to be honest, he's pretty entertaining.

The guy is VERY small though.

From what I gathered though, that's his shtick? A tiny guy who's pretending to be one of the big over the top guys from the 80s era of wrestling and rock and roll and metal and to be fair to him, he sort of makes it work in his own entertaining way.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Doesn't pertain to this week's show, but:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286692623193759744


Ugh....

AEW's roster is big enough, and they have some interesting prospect to work with on DARK.
But let's see what he has to offer, I guess.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

donald gurovich said:


> I mean they ARE working in kitchen but IN KAYFABE, that's the storyline, because one of them is called butcher,get it? they aren't GENUINELY hired as chefs and butchers but as a wrestlers ffs, that's just their gimmick :SS


damn dude


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

donald gurovich said:


> you're kidding right? there's no way you weren't aware of this lol :SS


serious, you’ve opened a whole new world for me

last night i was looking for their restaurant on Yelp! - but NO MORE!


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if you’re on the board TK, don‘t listen to this dude
> 
> its the Dark Orders’ time - give em the belts


no. hell no. just no, stop. i hope Archer throws that whole bum ass squad in a dumpster and sends them away forever. if they beat Kenny and Hangman i will be pissed. no one cares about them. but i think we're safe cause they clearly seem to be building FTR to face them i think


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't know much about warhorse myself but the Internet has gone nuts for him so I'm interested. I didn't know much about Kingstone either and he got me over as a fan after his match with Cody and his kick ass promo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

alex0816 said:


> no. hell no. just no, stop. i hope Archer throws that whole bum ass squad in a dumpster and sends them away forever. if they beat Kenny and Hangman i will be pissed. no one cares about them. but i think we're safe cause they clearly seem to be building FTR to face them i think


‘No one’

i love the DO


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like Darby is hurt again. I texted my friend right after that sparks idiot hit him from behind. Told my bud he looked concussed. Now that feud will be put on hold again.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

sweepdaleg said:


> Looks like Darby is hurt again. I texted my friend right after that sparks idiot hit him from behind. Told my bud he looked concussed. Now that feud will be put on hold again.


They are still promoting the match, this isn't WWE where you false advertise matches even tho you know it's not happening. 

Show was taped last week, Darby should be fine, and if he isn't, we'll know prior to the show.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Good point, forgot it was taped. Maybe it wasn't as severe.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘No one’
> 
> i love the DO


you're on of very few brotha lol

can't get into them weird gimp mask wearing bores. so many better people to put on tv


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

The Darby attack did look sore
Pretty sure he at least got whiplash - no fun


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

alex0816 said:


> you're on of very few brotha lol
> 
> can't get into them weird gimp mask wearing bores. so many better people to put on tv


lol - i know i am not the majority

but Uno and Grayson can ‘go’ - and they’ll remind everybody Wed


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> damn dude


I think Butcher and Blade are meant to be organized criminals and their butcher shop is for money laundering/body disposal purposes


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> They are still promoting the match, this isn't WWE where you false advertise matches even tho you know it's not happening.
> 
> Show was taped last week, Darby should be fine, and if he isn't, we'll know prior to the show.


Unfortunately, this weeks was the pre-taped one :/ Next week will be LIVE and then they will record the week after that. I seriously hope that Darby is ok and will be cleared, hes already missed so much time


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


>


Good input Monty. I need a reminder to not engage with the trolls who add absolutely nothing to the forum every so often


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Good input Monty. I need a reminder to not engage with the trolls who add absolutely nothing to the forum every so often


Cool man!


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

taker1986 said:


> I don't know much about warhorse myself but the Internet has gone nuts for him so I'm interested. I didn't know much about Kingstone either and he got me over as a fan after his match with Cody and his kick ass promo.


Look up some of Kingstons Chikara and TNA promos. I first heard of the guy maybe 6 months ago and have listened to a lot of his promos on YouTube and the guy is really good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Watched Dynamite last night and all I can say is the two hours flew by.

The show had the right pacing and good matches. The funny thing is, the card looked weak on paper after the last few weeks, but the simple, effective storytelling made it fun.

Eddie Kingston should become a manager because while he's not in the best of shape, he has a big league promo. I totally bought into his promo.

I didn't expect Cody to bump on the tacks, I was convinced Kingston would. Absolutely brutal, but credit to Cody for that. Say what you want about him, but the guy works hard and loves the biz.

MJF - what can you say? A mega-star in the making and I liked his nasty, vicious side.

The Falls Count Anywhere match was super fun and made good use of the arena. The impressive thing about AEW's tag division is there's up to six or so teams would could be credible champions, which says a lot. I knew the Bucks were winning, but I'd really like to see Butcher & Blade get a big push at some point. These guys can really go and Butcher has a very unique look.

Archer putting the small guy through the roof was pure gold. They had a few good promos (Taz, Jericho) and backstage segments (Britt, Archer) during the show, something I've been calling out for.

The women's match was pretty decent too. Not that I'm a big fan of women's wrestling but these two seemed to have a point to prove and put in a lot of effort. My only question would be - who are these women? If you're a casual fan and tune in, you'd be confused as neither of them have been featured before on AEW. I think they should tag these two up for the tournament.

5 vs Page was fun. I like Page and it was good to see him in singles. It set up the tag title match next week - reiterating the relevance of the rankings after some doubts - but also got me thinking that Brodie vs Page would be a good singles feud.

The main event was good but dragged at times. I thought Hager looked really good in this match and you can tell JR is desperate for him to go up a few levels by his commentary. The return of Sammy was done well and it's great to see him back. Once again, the whole match set up something for next week. This is good, textbook booking.

After watching the show I was glad to see the ratings had done well. It almost feels like they've been taking some of the feedback into account, because they managed to get pretty much all of their big names on screen in two hours, even if only briefly in some cases.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

spiderguy252000 said:


> Unfortunately, this weeks was the pre-taped one :/ Next week will be LIVE and then they will record the week after that. I seriously hope that Darby is ok and will be cleared, hes already missed so much time


Not what I mean, I mean the show where he got seemingly concussed was 2 weeks ago real time, so that's enough time to recover in many cases. If they are still promoting the match, I assume it's still on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Not what I mean, I mean the show where he got seemingly concussed was 2 weeks ago real time, so that's enough time to recover in many cases. If they are still promoting the match, I assume it's still on.


agreed - if he was so badly concussed, they would not have advertised it this week for next / they would‘ve known already it wasn’t happening

unless they took a ’wait and see’ approach


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*I cant see AEW letting Mox Lose yet as there has been no crowds since he won, I know by the reactions he was getting that he is over but I'd like to see him , no doubt others too actually face MJF in front of a crowd, same with Drew in wacky wrong entertainment too, beforehand I'd like to see wardlow turn against him and kick the living shit outta him but obviously he cheats and wins against him, MJF is one if not the best heel in any promotion at the minute, he lives and breathes his gimmick.

only one time have seen him outta character and that's when he was on Ego's Amigos two years ago, 

Peace.*


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I hope the Brodie lee/hangman page segment actually leads to them having a singles feud/match and wasnt just purely used to help further the tension between hangman/omega/ftr.

For me the hangman character has a vibe about it that has more believability as being a tough son of bitch over moxley's or even his ambrose character.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I liked last night's ep as well, pretty much across the board. It's definitely the best they've done in quite a while for me.

Considering their small parts last night with big impact I really want to see more of Lance Archer and especially Brodie Lee. His involvement with Hangman was good as it planted a seed, and then Hangman's thing with FTR and Kenny was brought along nicely as well.

I even liked a Bucks match FFS! Reason being it looked like guys actually trying to beat each other first and using the stipulation to do it second. There's a huge difference between that and a match simply filled with high spots for the sake of them.

Man, whats up with Jake Roberts!? Wet shirt, awful white dentures..... We should be thankful he's even alive I guess.

The only time I rolled my eyes was seeing that buffoon OC at the end.

Overall I have to say it's the first ep in a long time that I have to give a thumbs up to.


----------

